# FET - November



## Karmas

Is anyone planning a FET for November? 

Im due to have my scratch done this month ready for the transfer in November, its my first fet and a natural cycle


----------



## Jessica7

Hi Karmas

Didn't want you to feel lonely on here! I had a chemical with my first FET in September, and am currently on day 8 for a second (and last) natural cycle as we only have one more frozen embryo. I suspect my ET will just be into November, so I thought I would join you even though I might not quite fit the timings!

How are you feeling? 

J x


----------



## Chestnut5

Hi. Think I will be having ET in November too. I have twins from previous FET in 2014. Trying again with our last frozen embryo. I will be having a medicated cycle. I had my prostap injection to start down regulation yesterday. Feeling quite nervous to be honest. How about u both?


----------



## Caprily

Hi ladies
Can I join in please? I started down regging injections two days ago on day 21 of my cycle as I'm doing a medicated cycle to use one of my remaining two Frosties. I have a 16 month old DS from a previous FET.
Had my scratch three days ago and baseline scan booked for 2nd November.
Have actually been bleeding for the last day which I'm not sure is scratch related or down reg related. Last time I didn't bleed at all with the scratch and not until day 7 of Down regging?!


----------



## Chestnut5

Caprily we sound very similar with treatment times. I have my scan on 31st. I have irregular cycles so who knows if I’ll even be bleeding by then. I think it took a while for me to bleed last time around. I’m not sure about ur bleeding. I’ve never had a scratch before so can’t comment. I’m finding it so weird going through FET again. It’s so different this time. This is our last embryo and I wouldn’t go through stimulation again so our last shot at extending our family.


----------



## Jessica7

Hi there ladies, good to meet you!

I'm doing a second natural FET cycle this month, and am currently day 9, with another scan on Saturday morning. My cycles have been messed up since I had my little boy 2 years ago so they are being cautious about not missing ovulation, but it's very time consuming being up and back to the clinic what with the long waits. 

Like you Chestnuts, this is our second and final embryo. We would both consider a full cycle again but we'd have to save up and not sure when we would feel up to it, so I'm really hoping this cycle works. I'm afraid Caprily I don't know anything about scratches, but I think from previous threads I've read a bit of bleeding is normal. If worried I'd ask your clinic. 

I'm not even taking any meds yet but I'm so tired. I think last cycle took it out of me and having a toddler makes it tougher. I'm working full time and work doesn't know so it's challenging squeezing it all in. 

You've both given me hope though as you have both had little ones from FETs... here's hoping that luck rubs off on me!


----------



## Chestnut5

Sorry to hear your last FET wasn’t successful Jessica. Fingers crossed for us all this cycle. It’s definitely a different ball game doing it again with toddlers at home. Just the logistics of getting to clinic appointments will be tough for me. We haven’t told any one this time around. I’d love to be announcing a pregnancy to my family without them knowing every detail of my scans, procedures etc. before hand. I don’t know why but i feel it would make me feel like a “normal” pregnant person. Lol. I was lucky to get pregnant on my first attempt last time. I’m so scared that I can’t possibly have the same luck again. Even if all goes perfectly there are just no guarantees.


----------



## blackdog

I am having FET first week of Nov. Feeling nervous.


----------



## Caprily

Thanks for the warm welcome ladies xx  And welcome to Blackdog xx
Chestnut5 - I am in the same boat as you in that I won't do a full cycle with stimms again.  I have two frozen embryos left and am only transferring one this time (assuming it defrosts ok!) so if we are unsuccessful this time then we will go once more and then that will be my lot.  I don't even want to try naturally after that either (have been pregnant twice naturally unsuccessfully) as I'm keen to close the fertility door once and for all. 

Will be forever grateful for my little boy so it's very much down to luck/fate as to whether he will have a sibling.  

I had the dreaded night sweats last night - remember them well from last time.  Thanks Suprecur Buserelin!

How is everyone today?


----------



## bethannora

Hi ladies. Well today was OTD for us after our sixth cycle, and sadly it was a BFN. Our consultant has agreed that we can go straight into a natural FET cycle off my November period. So I will be having the scratch the week after next, my af is due on Nov 8 and I imagine ET will be around 27 Nov (if my body behaves)!

I am ridiculously nervous and hoping our seventh cycle will finally give us the baby we bring home. It's been an exhausting IVF journey so far. 

Good luck ladies - looking forward to sharing this journey with you all x 

PS - Hi Karmas! We have definitely cycled together a few times before. Hope you're doing OK x


----------



## CazMc82

Hi everyone! I will be November too, should have CD1 sometime next week and then a scan on Day 10 as I am a fully natural cycle with our one and only Frostie. Eek!


----------



## Caprily

So sorry to I read that Bethanora but good news that you don't have to wait around to start the next cycle.
Fingers crossed this is your time.


----------



## Carrie88

Hi

I can't believe I'm here again but 5th transfer coming up in a few weeks. 

I'm on day 5 of oestrogen tablets so transfer probably in 2 - 3 weeks.

Transfer #4 was a fail on aspirin, fragmin, intralipids and steroids.

So transfer #5:

I went to Greece and got the implantation cuts.
We've done LIT and my LAD levels are higher
We're adding neupogen 
We're adding hcg trigger 
Changed from fragmin to clexane 
Intralipids but no steroids. 
Adding extra progesterone.

I need this to be our time!! Xx


----------



## Chestnut5

Bethanorra you have been through such a journey. I really hope it is successful this time around. Caprilly I’m the same - I would not try naturally again either. It all feels very final this time. So thankful for my 2 wonderful toddlers at home though. 
I haven’t had any symptoms yet. Don’t think I had may last time or if I did it was nothing compared to clomid - I found that drug so horrific. 

I was surprised to be able to start my treatment so quickly but now that I’ve started I’m dying to be at the next stage. Only been DR for 4 days but it feels like ages.


----------



## Chestnut5

I replied there without realising there was a second page. Good luck to you all. Carrie I really hope this is ur time too. You are all so brave. The things we put ourselves through to get our little ones. I would have done anything. It’s worth it all x


----------



## Jessica7

Hi ladies, 

Good to see you again bethannora. So sorry that your cycle didn’t work and good luck with your FET. It’s so tough, isn’t it? 

I had a third scan yesterday and one more tomorrow which will be day 13, they think I will trigger tomorrow for next Monday transfer. I’m pretty sure that will make our test day on our around my little ones second birthday - hopefully that is a very good sign! 

J x


----------



## Chestnut5

That’s exciting Jessica. Sounds all go for u at the minute. That would be so lovely to get good news on ur sons birthday


----------



## CalamityJ20

Hi Ladies

Thought i would say hello and join you ladies on this thread.

Got transfer on Halloween booked! First ever transfer after a freeze all cycle in August (Ohss risk). 

Been on Progynova (oestrogen) tablets for 12 days now and to be honest I feel like a mad woman on them. Scan last Friday - 9.5mm so I start progesterone pessaries in a few days. Bit scared they will make me even more loopy but what choice have I got?

Booked acupuncture for immediately before and after transfer. Never had it before but figure it can't hurt. 

Fingers crossed for all of us this is our time. Good luck everyone x


----------



## bethannora

Calamity - a halloween transfer is awesome. And that's a fab lining you have too - good luck x 

Jessica - hello! How exciting that you will be triggering today. I also love having IVF dates fall on significant dates today. Good luck x 

Carrie - sounds like you have it all covered for lucky number 5. I know how it feels to try literally everything, and it still fail. Fingers crossed this protocol is the one x 

Caprily - thank you. We are also transferring just the one. Hope your night sweats are easing up x 

Caz - I hope af plays ball and appears this week for you lovely x 

Blackdog - not long to go now until your FET. Hope the nerves are easing up x 

Chestnut - good luck - fingers crossed your luck continues and you get a beautiful sibling form this go x 

Jessica - hope your scan went well on Saturday x 

Karnmas - have you had your scratch yet? x 

AFM - I will be getting a call this friday with a date for the following week for my scratch & cervical dilation (ouch). Then I will have a scan on CD10 (I ovulated on CD10 this month); start the elleste, clexane, prednisone, lubion & utrogestan and then hopefully have transfer. Eeeeekkk. I had tried to guess my dates, but given that I ovulated so early this month, I don't really know where I am now x


----------



## Jessica7

Thanks ladies. We did the trigger last night, so transfer is next Monday, 8 days before LO second birthday. I’m shattered to be honest, no meds to date but all the appointments take it out of you. 

I’m on my phone so can’t read back but I hope everyone is well xx


----------



## Chestnut5

I'm getting nervous and excited for you all. I'm still down regulating but I've been feeling crampy and nauseous the last few days. Don't think I had these symptoms last time.


----------



## CazMc82

Hope that eases soon Chestnut - not nice for you 😩

Still no AF, last few months it has been early but clearly not this month! Typical! 

Caz x


----------



## Chestnut5

It’s always the way Caz! My cycles can be really long with PCOS but last month was 31 days or something. I bet it never shows this month when I want it to!


----------



## CazMc82

Woo hoo! AF rocked up! It's a bad one due to it being a little late I think but so glad it is here. Scan booked for day 10/11 and then we will take it from there. Just keeping everything crossed that the little embryo thaws when it needs to 👌🏻


----------



## Carrie88

Caz - yay to AF arriving. good luck for your scan xx 

Chestnut - hope you're feeling a bit better with the down regging - hopefully not much longer to go.


I haven't down regged this time - just started oestrogen on cd2 and it makes the FET process so much faster. Dr Gorgy said it doesn't really matter if you down reg or not.

So I went for my scan on Tuesday and lining was 7.2mm after 1 week of max oestrogen dose.
Back down again in London on 31st for another lining scan but I think transfer 5 is going to be the 6th/7th November xx


----------



## Kent22

Hi everyone.
I'm just moving on over from the October board because my FET transfer was cancelled. Looking to start again this month, although my transfer may end up being in early December. 
This is our last frostie & final go at this. 
Fingers crossed for us all.


----------



## LM17

Hi everyone, hope you’re all well! 
I’ve just had a failed DD FET and am launching straight into another.
Back on the Progynova again today and if the timeline is the same as last time (fingers crossed), I’d hope to have the transfer on 10th November. 
x


----------



## Jessica7

Hi ladies

Really good to see everyone progressing, and welcome to kent22 - there are quite a few of us here for whom this is our last frostie.

Afm, ET is booked for tomorrow pm. Am pretty nervous in case the thaw goes wrong, and obv this is my last embryo too. My partner is down with man flu so feeling a bit alone, but my ds is being wonderfully good so it’s swings and roundabouts! 

Acupuncture tomorrow at 8, followed hopefully by a nice lunch and then to the Lister. Fingers crossed!


----------



## CazMc82

Welcome aboard Kent! 

Nerves about it thawing are definitely real but I am holding firm onto my clinic not freezing unless they know it will thaw. That knowledge is what we pay the big bucks for - sending out all the PMA! 

Caz x


----------



## Kent22

Thanks for the welcome. 

Hi Caz. I never thought of it like that. Our last embies are that extra bit special. I hope they all make the thaw. 
Good luck for your transfer tomorrow, Jessica. Shame your partner can't make it but you seem to have a relaxing day planned. I'm sure everything will go smoothly.
Hi LM17, I've jumped straight back into another cycle too. Good luck to you.
Hello to everyone else too. 

Afm, I've not even started & already have a glitch. It's only been 2 weeks since AF but I'm spotting now like I'm about to have another period! This will surely mess up my day 21 start for down reg. Has anyone experienced a short cycle after IVF/FET? I've never had spotting before ovulation.


----------



## Chestnut5

Welcome everyone. Good luck for tomorrow Jessica! I’m excited for u. Good news about af caz. Mine arrived today which is great timing for scan on Tuesday morning. I’d imagine I’ll be starting my other drugs this week so I think I’ll probably be having ET sometime in the week starting 13th. It seems some of us will be very close together time wise. I’m not sure about short cycles after IVF cycle. Is it heavy yet? Hopefully just a bit of spotting or something? I had so many glitches during my last FET but ended up getting pregnant with my son and daughter. At the time it was hard not to feel like things were constantly going wrong at every step!


----------



## LM17

Thanks for the welcomes!
Sorry Kent22, I’ve not had a short cycle after treatment before. I wonder if it’s just some remnants of the built up lining from your previous cycle? Have you spoken to your clinic? 
It does look as though a few of us will be on similar timings which is good. It’s aleays nice to be able to chat to people who are at similar stages of the process.


----------



## Jessica7

Thanks for the good wishes everyone! One happy embryo transferred this afternoon, currently very happy lady snuggling it in I hope! 

I’m glad I came on to the November board although it’s weird because it’s not even November yet... hope none of you mind? I’d have been so behind on the oct thread


----------



## bethannora

Jessica - congratulations on being pupo! Enjoy the 2ww X 

I had my scratch today...now just the wait for my af and away we go X


----------



## Kent22

Morning everyone.
Congrats on being pupo, Jessica. Hope the 2ww flies by for you. 
Bethannora, hope AF arrives soon so you can start your cycle. 

Afm, I had my regular blood test yesterday & my INR was too high, so my blood is too thin. (I take warfarin to thin blood). This could account for the bleeding. It was bright red yesterday but only on wiping, (sorry TMI) so hoping it will stop now they've adjusted my meds. If I continue on to have a period then I'll call the clinic.


----------



## Jessica7

Thanks Kent and hello again bethannora. Sure things will happen soon! 

Today is day one and it’s been a strange day. I’m pretty unwell (woke this morning with the most horrific sore throat) and Work is back to being v busy. I am focused on work so I forget about the transfer and the take a few mins and it all comes hurtling into focus. Only a week to go and I know I’m lucky... but want this to work so much and I’m so worried it won’t. 

J x


----------



## Chestnut5

That's so exciting Jessica. I hope you are the first one to share good news. Kent - that's good that they seem to have gotten to the bottom of it. Hopefully the adjustment in meds will resolve things. 

I have just started my Proganova today. I'm not really sure how long you take it for before ET? I can't remember from last time. Is it usually about 2 weeks? I have a scan in a week anyway to check progress. It all feels a bit surreal this time around. I really can't believe ET could be happening in the next few weeks. I think it feels strange too because we haven't told anyone this time.


----------



## LM17

Hi chestnut
On my last transfer, I had a scan one week after starting Progynova and as my lining was good, I could book my transfer in from 5 days after that. I’m hoping for a similar timeline this time. 
What dose of Progynova are you on?


----------



## CazMc82

Hi ladies,

Happy PUPO Jessica! Keeping everything crossed for you <3

Kent I hope the bleeding does stop now they have adjusted your meds. With IVF there is always something to think about. 

I am just keeping busy so I rarely think about the cycle at the moment. But scan and acupuncture next week which is good and something to look forward to! 

Apologies to those who I have missed but on my phone and it's annoying!


----------



## jenstuttz

Hi Ladies, 

Hope you don't mind me jumping in here - little bit of information about me - this is my first FET, we had 2 embies left over from our 1st cycle. Been down regging with buserelin injections for about 4 weeks now. Feel like a human pin cushion lol. Started prognova yesterday 3 times as day, so with the metformin and levothryoxine and folic acid i take I'm now on 8 tablets a day. Feel like a walking chemist.

Back for a tracking scan on 13/11 so hopefully be having my transfer 5-10days after that.

Defo nervous about our embryo thawing but iour clinic said they only freeze ones they think will survive the thaw. Around 85% do so the numbers are in our favor.

Fingers crossed!

Hope everyone is well 

Jen  x


----------



## Chestnut5

Welcome jen. Wow u are drugged up. Lol. It’s so crazy and amazing what can be done with drugs. LM they are following the same protocol I had before since it was successful. I had difficulties building lining last time so I am on 3 2mg proganova and 100mg evarel oestrogen patches a day.


----------



## Jessica7

Evening ladies.

We’ve just spent the best part of three hours getting a probably poorly almost two year old to bed. Lots of tears and tantrums from him, and lots of attempted cuddles, meant Mummy got a few sharp kicks and pushes m, including in the tummy. I know we are built to be tough and embryos are well protected, but I can’t help reflecting on how easy the ivf felt the first time (I can see it now but not then!) without wriggly toddlers or working full time or all the other pressures. Today is d2p5dt, long way to go still!


----------



## LM17

Ladies, I have a question....
In my last cycle, I started Progynova on day 1, had a scan day 8which was good and I scheduled the transfer day 17 (just because I wanted a Friday as I have to travel to Spain for transfer). 
This time, similar but my scan will be on day 9 (Monday) so if all being well, I’d like to schedule the transfer for the Friday which will be Day 13. Does that seem too soon? I can’t find anything online about transfers happening that early in a cycle. I would start my progesterone on Monday afternoon which the clinic don’t seem to have a problem with....
I’m probably overthinking everything - I just want the best possible outcome obviously! 
Thank you!


----------



## LM17

Sorry for just posting and running earlier....it’s always difficult when on my phone! 
Jenstuttz - wow, you are on a lot of medication. Do you know why some people down reg and others don’t? 
Jessica - congrats on being PUPO! Is the wait driving you crazy yet? You’re not wrong about it bring thought with working full time - I literally just want to hibernate until I’m out the other side! It must be even harder with a little one. 
Kent - has the bleeding stopped now they’ve adjusted your meds? 
Chestnut - how are you feeling on the medication? I have been utterly miserable the last few days - I wasn’t last time son not sure why it’s affecting me like this this time. 
I hope everyone is doing well. 
Lisa


----------



## Kent22

Evening everyone.

Hi chestnut. I've been on the Progynova for 2weeks before my lining check scan. Others are on them for much less. I think it all depends how you respond. 

Hi Caz. Keeping busy sounds like a good plan. Enjoy your acupuncture.

Hi & welcome Jen. Freezing techniques are much better these days, giving our embies the best chance at thawing. I know how you feel about all the pills. I already rattle with all my lupus meds. Plus the IVF meds, Burserelin injections & clexane injections & I can join you as a walking chemist. Good luck to you.

Hi Jessica. How is your LO now? Hope it's not causing you too much stress. 

Hi LM17. I'm still spotting dark brown blood, unfortunately. I have another blood test tomorrow to check my INR. That should have gone down now, so I'm not sure what is causing the spotting. Perhaps low progesterone levels. My clinic don't test that though. We only had the blood tests right at the very beginning. 

AFM I start Burserelin & clexane injections tomorrow. I really hope this cycle behaves.


----------



## jenstuttz

LM17 - I think it all depends on your cycles and how active etc your ovaries are. That was my understanding anyway... when they said i would be down regging they said it was to stop my body ovulating naturally and messing up the transfer and the lining etc. They are the experts so just following them. Cant offer any guidance really on the transfer day as this is my first one and ask its not a natural cycle all my days are off anyway.

Kent22 - fingers crossed that things settle down our bodies never seem to play ball when we want them to. Your right about the freezing techniques and i must admit that our embie thawing and transfer will luckily only be the only stressful points. I found the fresh cycle really tough, panicking at every stage so I've been working a lot on keeping a calm and clearer mind this time 

Jessica7 - I think IVF is tough without all the added extra pressures you can have from family, work etc. Fingers crossed the 2ww doesn't drag too much would be lovely to get some positive news on here nice and early.

Caz - How soon before/after transfer are you planning on having the acupuncture? I know a few ladies who are convinced it helped them conceive so fingers cross it works for you 

Chesnut - Not heard of the patches but pleased i don't have them to contend with as well. It crazy how the end goal for all of us is the same but there are so many different combinations and factors meaning all our journeys will be different.

AFM - nothing much to report me just injecting and taking my mountain of pills. No real see effects other than a loss of appetite. Ive lost 9lbs in almost 2 weeks but i have been cutting of rubbish and eating healthier, anything to give us a better chance  Fingers crossed for us all. Sending you all positive vibes no matter what stage of the journey you are at.


----------



## Chazza19

7dp5dt and just caved and tested! Got a bfp! It's only faint. Now hoping this continues! I know it's way tooo early


----------



## Chestnut5

Oh my goodness that’s so exciting! Congrats!


----------



## LM17

Congratulations Chazza! Very exciting!


----------



## CazMc82

Congrats Chazza - wonderful news!! How are you feeling?

Jen I go to acupuncture monthly as it helps my migraines and IBS but I will go to acupuncture the day before transfer and then directly after which is what I have done on every cycle (successful and non successful!) but I love it and I do believe in it. 

Fingers crossed on Monday we have a rough idea when transfer is 👌🏻

How is everyone else? Sorry no personals but on phone😬


----------



## Chestnut5

Hi Caz. I’m feeling okay. Just really tired but we all have heavy colds in our house too. Do u have scan on Monday then? I have one on Wednesday to check lining. I can’t stop thinking about it! How r u feeling?


----------



## CazMc82

I hate winter cold season. Hope you all feel better soon. I have only just got rid off a ear and throat infection and my little one has a bad cough 😩

Yep scan on Monday is to check lining and they see how big my follicle is and then depending on what that says I may need another scan 2 days later. I haven't actually been thinking about it too much but I know I will feel nervous on Sunday night and Monday morning. Doing it with no meds doesn't make it feel real!  

Sending you all the good vibes,I am away to eat some Brazil nuts and drink some Pom juice!


----------



## Chazza19

Thank you!! I'm in shock!!  I did accupuncture the day before and day of transfer and do think it helps. If anything gives you 45min to relax time to yourself x


----------



## Jessica7

Massive congratulations chazza! What wonderful news xxx


----------



## Kent22

Congratulations chazza. Wait... I'm having a déjà vu. 😉 Well, you can have a congrats on this board too. 

AFM. I'm officially out before I've even begun. I was supposed to start down reg yesterday. Instead, I spent 5 hours in the Renal Rapid Assessment Unit. (Nothing rapid about it, I can tell you). My kidneys have deteriorated. Renal specialist thinks it's the IVF meds. My BP went up on estrogen then came down once I stopped it. The fertility doctor said it was just a coincidence! So the whole IVF thing is on hold now, possibly ended. I'm back up to the Renal unit on Monday & then need to have a biopsy. 

I wish you all the best of luck. I'm sure I'll pop in now & again. Hopefully I'll be back once my kidneys have been sorted.


----------



## Chazza19

Sorry to hear that kent! Rest up and take time for yourself! It's so annoying the wait you just want to start next cycle straight away 😘


----------



## Chestnut5

Aw Kent I am so sorry to hear that. Sounds like such a rough and scary time and so disappointing to have to stop ivf on top of it all. Really hope u are back to better health soon.


----------



## Caprily

Sorry to read your news Kent22, I really hope the professionals can work out the best course of action for you xx

Congrats on the BFP Chazza

Anyone got any scans or testing this week?

I've finished downreg stage and had baseline scan last Thursday so I've reduced the buserelin and am now on progynova. Next scan is on 13th and if all is well then ET will be booked for sometime after that.


----------



## Caprily

Sorry, just read the thread properly and can see Chestnut and Caz have scans this week - best of luck, ladies xx


----------



## Jessica7

Kent I am so sorry to hear you are having such a difficult time. Sending positive thoughts. 

Afm today is day 7p5dt. Test day is looming and I hope it has worked, but think it hasn’t. I know it’s normal to feel no symptoms but I just feel ‘empty’, very hard to describe. It’s been so busy with my sons birthday (timely reminder how lucky I am already) and with us all being poorly, I suppose I’ve not had time to feel much, or think too hard. Let’s see what the week brings, I suppose. 

X


----------



## Caprily

When is your OTD Jessica?
You're totally right that it's normal to feel no symptoms but you are still very much in woth
a chance. It may well have worked! Stay strong, you'll know either way very soon. I really hope it has worked for you x


----------



## Chestnut5

That’s great caprily. I think a few of us might end up with ET around the same time. We can keep each other sane! 

Jessica it’s hard to know either way. I’d imagine with a wee one at home ur prob not analysing every little thing in ur body this time. Fingers crossed for u. When r u testing?


----------



## Chestnut5

Anyone get nausea on oestrogen? I’m taking a really high level with proganova and evarel patches. I don’t know if the fact that I have a really heavy cold is coming into play too but my nausea today has been so awful.


----------



## Caprily

Haven't had that myself Chestnut, but I have heard other ladies say they suffer with nausea with oestrogen so it makes sense. Hope it eases off for you x


----------



## bethannora

Chestnut - nauseau is a very common side effect of oestrogen. If you're not already, try spacing your dosage out throughout the day xxx


----------



## CazMc82

Hey ladies,

Kent I am absolutelu gutted for you. The IVF meds are lethal even in a healthy body so I can only imagine they are causing even more havoc in yours. I hope you can find a solution 😘

Caprily yep I have a scan tomorrow at 8.30am so fingers crossed it is all positive - bet I have to go back for another one this week! 

Jessica hang on in there - not long to go now. Try and get a little time to just focus on you and the embryo. Keeping everything crossed. 

Will report back back after scan. Trying to figure out when to take the dog for a walk - so so many fireworks and he hates them 😬


----------



## Chestnut5

Good luck today Caz. Thanks ladies - it got so bad I was up vomiting last night. Wondering if it’s maybe a bug rather than the oestrogen. In one way I hope it’s the oestrogen so my kids don’t get it! Was reading last night and it seems the nausea should ease when progesterone added so hopefully I’m not too far off that stage.


----------



## CazMc82

Oh Chestbut that sucks, how are you feeling now? Hope it's not a bug 😩

Scan was grand. They were very excited about my lining as it's 10.2 and triple lined. Got given ovulation test sticks so will test for surge tomorrow, Wednesday and Thursday...if no surge by Friday go in then for a scan. BUT if I get a surge transfer will be 5 days after that 😀

Who is in for a scan next...or testing?!


----------



## bethannora

Caz - that's an amazing lining for a day 10 scan on a natural cycle. Well done you! Do you have quite short/light periods? I only ask as I have my scan this Friday on CD9 and I am worried my lining will be too thin, as I tend to have my period for about 8 days. Good luck with the OPKs - I bet it won't be long until you surge x 

Chestnut - bless you, hope you feel better soon x 

Kent - I thought I replied the other day, but just realised I haven't. I am so sorry you have had to stop this cycle. I hope your renal appt goes well today, and I have everything crossed you can continue with fertility treatments soon x 

Jessica - good luck for OTD x 

Caprily - hope you're doing OK on your meds x 

Hope all you other ladies are doing OK and you've all had a lovely weekend. 

AFM - scan this Friday when I will be CD9. Really hoping my lining is looking OK x


----------



## LM17

Hi ladies, how is everyone? 
I had my scan this morning - day 9 - and it was 7.4mm and triple lined. Hoping that’s good enough for Spain to give me the green light and book my transfer in for Friday. Fingers crossed!


----------



## bethannora

LM17 - that's an amazing lining, well done. My clinic are happy to press ahead with transfer so long as your lining is above 7mm. So the fect your lining is already 7mm days ahead of transfer is really good. Good luck - hope you can have transfer Friday x


----------



## LM17

Thank you Bethannora! 
Is this your first FET? Did I read that it’s a natural cycle? 
(It’s so hard remembering everything when replying on my phone!)


----------



## SunflowerEm

Hi Ladies, 

Can I join please. 
I am due to have a frozen transfer at the end of November, my AF arrived on Saturday and I've started progynova and patches! 

This will be our 3rd attempt, although the 2nd attempt was cancelled due to a hospital error! 

I'm really hoping it works so we can share our news over xmas with our family!


----------



## CazMc82

Yay LM17 - all sounding positive! Keep the good vibes going 🙌🏻

Bethannora I have quite short but heavy periods so I think that is why my lining is always good - my bodies gets rid off all the bad stuff and off it grows again! But I have also been taking a lot of water, POM juice and Brazil nuts <3

I hate ovulation tests so won't enjoy that but of the next few days! 

Welcome Sunflower - fingers crossed for third time lucky for you. How annoying it was cancelled last time due to their error 😢

Caz x


----------



## Chestnut5

Welcome sunflower. You’re the first person I’ve chatted to who is on patches too. 

Girls all those linings sound great. When I got pregnant with my twins they really struggled to build the lining up. Think I just about managed 7mm before transfer but all worked out well in the end. 

I have my scan on Wednesday which will also be day 9. I’m a bit nervous although this time I have been on the extra oestrogen from the start so hopefully all will be okay. Took the day off work today as I got no sleep after the vomiting but have been able to eat okay which is good. Just feel low energy.


----------



## jenstuttz

Jessica - Really hope you are one of the lucky ones who just have no symptoms early on but still get that elusive BFP. Sending you lots of positive vibes 

Bethannora - Good luck for your cycle - seems you have been on quite a journey really hope this is the cycle for you x

Caprily - my next scan is also on the 13/11. Its my grandmas 95th birthday so hoping that brings me some luck.

SunflowerEm - Welcome to the board, sure i might have cycled with you before in July.

Kent - So sorry to hear about all the stuff your going through. IVF is a emotional rollercoaster without all the added extras of the stuff you have going on. Try to relax and take some time for yourself. I can't even begin to imagine how gutted you must be.

Caz - Im really tempted to try the acupuncture as lots of ladies have good results. I might look into starting it regular if this current cycle isn't successful.

Chesnut - So sorry to hear you aren't feeling the best - I've not had any nausea but have been tired etc. I try to just keep telling myself it will all be worth it hopefully. Doesn't make it any easier dealing with the symptoms at the time though.

LM17 - Good luck for your scan - hopefully you will soon be on your way to sunny spain for your transfer.

AFM - nothing really much going on, really struggling to inject on the right side as its quite tender as I've been on the buserlin for 5 weeks no. ill be scanned on the 13th so will have been taking prognova for around 2 weeks then so hoping my lining is growing nice and thick. Ive seen a few people mention about their linings being triple lined - this isn't something I've heard of before does this help with transfer? All I've ever been told is the thickness although I've only had IUI once and then one ET. Trying to keep my mind positive and stay away from any form of ivf googling or youtubing 

Hope everyone is well - good luck to those who have scans this week and that you find things are progressing well.


----------



## CazMc82

Jen most clinics prefer the lining to be triple lined - just ask them about it next time and I am sure they will be able to explain more. But I am also sure transfers go ahead without it being triple lined😀 Def look into acupuncture too, there is plenty evidence out there to suggest it can help. 

How is everyone else today? 

I did my first OPK this morning and it was almost positive but not quite dark enough so fingers crossed for tomorrow.


----------



## Jessica7

Hi ladies,

Thanks for all the lovely messages. I think last cycles chemical affected me more than I thought. 

Tomorrow is our test day, but today we just went for it (it’s our sons birthday). Amazingly, I’m pregnant!! Very early days of course but I am absolutely thrilled. It was a lovely strong line and I can’t believe it’s worked. I’m so lucky. Just need to hold my s**t together now and not lose my mind with anxiety. 

Fingers crossed for everyone xx


----------



## SunflowerEm

Thank you for the welcomes ladies!

Jessica that’s fab news massive congratulations xx

Jens yes I remember... hopefully this month will be our month! 

I really just want to go to sleep and wake up on transfer day!!! I feel like it’s going to be a long month
Xx


----------



## LM17

HI ladies! 

Welcome Sunflower - 3rd time lucky!! Fingers crossed!

Chestnut - I hope the vomiting was a bug and you’re feeling a bit better now. Good luck for your scan tomorrow. 

Jen - I’m a fan of acupuncture. I’m always a bit cynical when it comes to more alternative therapies but I understand the logic behind it and it makes sense to get the blood flowing to all the right places. 

Caz - how does it work with a natural cycle? If you ovulate tomorrow, what’s the next step? 

Jessica - congratulations!!! That’s amazing news. You must be thrilled. Every bit of good news fills me with hope and reminds me that it is possible! 

I’m off to sunny Spain on Friday for my transfer. I really really want to be more chilled during the 2ww this time. Any tips??
X


----------



## CazMc82

Jessica so many congratulations that is wonderful news!! And happy birthday to your little one - how special ❤

LM as soon as I get my surge on the ovulation tests I phone the clinic and they book in transfer for 5 days after that. It really is as simple as that, mad huh?! I would recommend a bit of mindfulness - there is an app for IVF meditation so have a look for it. I am planning on watching my fave funny films and TV shows too. My aim is just to stay distracted 🙈


----------



## CazMc82

Eek! Got my surge this morning so transfer is booked for Tuesday (about midday!) but obvs depends if our little embryo thaws. They will phone about that on Monday night/Tuesday morning. 

Getting nervous now...


----------



## Chestnut5

Jessica I am so so excited for u. Massive congratulations. I’m just so pleased. 

Caz my lining was 10mm today and they want me to start preogesterone for possible transfer on Tuesday too so we could be doing the 2ww together fingers crossed. It’s all gone so quickly! 

I still feel so unwell with bad cold symptoms, nausea, exhaustion, light headedness. It’s almost like a mini flu or something. Was sent home from work today at lunch and slept until 5 min ago. I really hope I start to feel better soon. It’ll be horrible having transfer feeling so unhealthy and run down. I’m hoping starting the pessaries tomorrow will reduce the nausea if it’s related to the oestrogen


----------



## LM17

Fab news Caz, that’s exciting! 

Great lining Chestnut!! I know my symptoms are different from yours but I was so miserable last week - cried most days and generally felt like a stroppy teenager. This week has been a whole different story now I’ve added progesterone into the mix so hopefully, your symptoms will balance out too.


----------



## SunflowerEm

That’s fab news Caz.... 

Chestnut hope you start to feel better.... 

I went for my first scan today and my lining was only 4 however I’m only on day 5 so come said I’ve got plenty of time.


----------



## Chestnut5

Thanks LM. I’m looking forward to adding progesterone tomorrow. I can’t remember now but do u have a date for ET too? 

Thanks sunflower. Yeah I’m sure u still have plenty of time. Early days. Nice they are keeping track though. My old clinic merged with a new one and I’m not too impressed with them. My last place made u feel really cared for and I felt like people knew my case inside out. Don’t feel the same this time around.


----------



## LM17

Yes, my transfer is booked for Friday - I can’t wait!!


----------



## Chestnut5

That’s so exciting LM.


----------



## Caprily

Fabulous news Jessica - congratulations!!!
Certainly learn something new all the time with the triple lining! I never thought to ask about that but I will do when I go for my scan on Monday.

Does anyone feel like it's going really quickly? It's interesting that many of you are not down regging first (I did) so it must feel like it's going even  quicker!


----------



## Chestnut5

Yeah caprilly I feel like it’s gone so quickly. I did down reg too but only for less than 2 weeks and then started on oestrogen. It’s all gone so quickly. I seriously can’t get my head around the fact that I could be having transfer in a few days. I don’t think my husband is going to be able to come because I don’t think we can get someone to mind the kids that morning 😢


----------



## CazMc82

Chestnut I am excited you could be transferring the same day as me! Eek! This is your last embryo too isn't it? We won't have someone to look after my little girl either but we will all go to the clinic and they will wait in the room and I wil have the transfer done myself. It is a shame he doesn't get to see it put back though! 

That's tomorrow LM17 - so excited for you! How are you feeling? 

Caprily it has gone so fast! I definitely prefer it this way, shame we have to go through a full cycle to get any frozen ones 😬


----------



## Chestnut5

Yeah it’s my last one too Caz. Maybe we’ll do that too. I always feel a bit uneasy about bringing my wee ones to the clinic in case other patients have just had bad news and it would be difficult for them to walk out and see children. 

Good luck for tomorrow LM! Let us know how it goes.


----------



## CazMc82

We have had to take her to every appt as we have no family down here after we moved and the clinic love seeing her and everyone has been friendly BUT I do see your point. I also remember that first time round seeing little ones there gave me so much hope it could work. But it's whatever makes you most comfortable ❤


----------



## Caprily

i have taken my baby to 2 of the 3 appointments I've had so far. On Monday he won't be coming with me thankfully. ii have no childcare either somif husband can take time off then that's fine. I absolutely hate taking him with me because a) he wants to get out of his buggy and I will not let him. Am able to bribe him with crisps! b) I am very very conscious about the other patients and being insensitive so I wheel him into the corner and talk to him quietly and am ready to wheel him straight out if he kicks off!
Last time I was in I got chatting to a lovely lady with her older toddler (ivf baby)  but her child was out of his buggy and going up to other couples whichwas awkward although, to their credit, the other couples were saying hello to him etc. Very difficult situation.


----------



## Chestnut5

It’s  a bit of a tricky one. Never thought of it that way Caz - that actually other people would know they were babies from ivf and it could actually make people hopeful. We’ll see how it goes. With having two toddlers they could end up running about crazy and making me feel more stressed. Lol. I do think it’ll feel weird doing ET on my own this time though. I found it such a special moment first time around.


----------



## CazMc82

Good luck LM17!


----------



## LM17

Thank you so much ladies!


----------



## Caprily

Good luck for transfer day LM17 - hope it all goes smoothly xx


----------



## Chestnut5

Good luck LM. Let us know how it goes


----------



## Jessica7

Good luck LM xxx


----------



## LM17

So I’m back at home with a “beautiful” embryo on board (apparently). Let the madness of the 2ww commence! 
How is everyone else doing? 
X


----------



## Caprily

Congratulations on being PUPO - how exciting! I hope the 2ww absolutely flies by for you x

All fine here thanks, just waiting for my scan on Monday which hopefully will confirm a decent lining and get booked in for ET. Last time I had FET my lining was ready but I had to wait 18 days for an ET appointment as the lab was so busy so I am praying I don't have to wait that long this time!!


----------



## Jessica7

Evening ladies, sorry I've not been here much but it is so difficult to keep track on the phone! I have to wait till I'm home alone and can log on to the computer and properly write to everyone. 

Thank you all so much for the congratulations. We are definitely in a bubble and happy but I can feel the old creeping anxiety coming over me already. I was almost crippled with anxiety last pregnancy (which turned out fine in the end) and it's scary knowing I've a few months of worry to go - hopefully!

Caprily, it goes so fast! I did natural FET this time and a short protocol icsi previously so although you spend months thinking about it, it's actually such a short period of time you're actually having treatment. 

Caz - we took my LO to a couple of appts because we didn't have anyone to ask although we put him in nursery for ET. It's tough but after all everyone is at the clinic for the same reason and I don't personally think there is anything wrong with taking your kids. Even if someone has been previously successful with treatment doesn't mean they aren't having a really tough time, and childcare isn't simple for people at short notice - so while I have sympathy for people not wanting to be at clinic with kids around, it's not really avoidable and kids are the end goal for everyone... That's how I figured it out, anyway. My son hates the buggy so we normally had to take him out and just tried to get him to play quietly, most of the time it was fine. I do know it's everyone's choice and some people don't like to be around kids in any kind of hospital which I also understand. 

Chestnut - great lining! Will have my fingers crossed for your ET. 

AFM, exhausted and thirsty - just like last time. Delighted and anxious, trying not to plan too far ahead but obviously I am! Off to bed for a nice chill out now, have a lovely evening all. 

jessica x


----------



## Chestnut5

Brilliant LM. 

How excited Jessica. So thrilled for u. Hopefully the excitement can keep the anxiety at bay. It’s so hard not to be anxious. 

That is so annoying how long u had to wait last time caprilly. Hopefully it’ll be quicker this time. I know my clinic are eager to have people moved on ASAP so they can close at Christmas for their yearly big deep clean.


----------



## CazMc82

Yay LM! Congrats on being pupo - are you chilling out for the next few days? 

Jessica it must be so hard not feel anxious, hang on in there as you are doing brilliantly. Impossible not to plan ahead either - a day at a time ❤

Caprily I can't believe how long you had to wait, that is insane. Definitely keeping everything crossed it is much quicker this time. Good luck with scan on Monday! 

Chestnut how are you feeling? I am nervous so trying to stay very distracted. Errands to run this morning, pile of orders to sew this afternoon and then some freelance work this evening. Busy body/busy mind! Then acupuncture on Monday night and Wednesday morning 👌🏻

Have a lovely weekend everyone x


----------



## Chestnut5

Haven’t thought about it too much Caz as still quite unwell. Sinuses killing me and woke with 5 cold sores this morning. Fed up. I want to be healthy again before transfer but not looking good. I think once I get the call from embryologist on Monday to arrange tuesday I’ll start to freak out. Definitely good to stay busy if ur feeling anxious. That’s what I usually do.


----------



## CazMc82

Hope you feel better soon Chestnut - I felt like that before transfer on my last cycle and it sucked so I get it. Our bodies tend to have the worst timing. 

How is everyone today? More sewing for me today - and will try and do some fertility meditation later as we are getting closer now 😀


----------



## Chestnut5

Still feeling awful. Ladies has anyone ever read anything on being run down/having heavy cold and if this has an impact on chances of implantation?


----------



## Jessica7

Chestnut - I let absolutely dreadful the week before transfer and after, had a terrible cold and sore throat as did my LO and partner. I was really worried but went ahead and now here I am. I’m sure I’ve read something about your body focusing on fighting infection so it just lets your reproductive system get on with it and it can actually help! X


----------



## Chestnut5

Thanks Jessica. Appreciate ur reply. When will u be having ur first scan?


----------



## Chestnut5

Thanks Jessica. Appreciate ur reply. When will u be having ur first scan?


----------



## LM17

Thank you ladies. I’m excited but trying to be realistic. Conditions were just as good last time and it didn’t work so we shall see. 
I’ve had a very relaxing weekend but back to work tomorrow and that’s when I struggle. My job is very quiet and dull (I would have left if it wasn’t funding my IVF!) and it leaves me with too much time on my hands to analyse every symptom and google. I’m much better in the evenings when I’m at home and can distract myself with cooking and TV. Any tips to keep myself sane gratefully received! 

Caprily - I can’t believe you had to wait 18 days before - that would have killed me! I hope your scan goes well tomorrow and your transfer can be booked in ASAP. 
Jessica - it’s so hard not to feel anxious. If we get a bfp, we then have to wait for the first scan etc. It’s one hurdle after the other. Just try to relax and enjoy this if you can - I know it’s hard and I would be worried too. 
My hairdresser didn’t find out she was pregnant until she was 11 weeks! I was so envious because she’d skipped so many weeks of worry!!
Chestnut - sorry to hear you’re feeling poorly. That must be horrible for you. We all want to feel good before the transfer but it sounds like it isn’t an obstacle as things have turned out well for Jessica! 
Caz - not long now for you. I’m sure your little embryo will defrost just fine. They say 95% of blastocysts survive the thaw. 

I hope you’ve all had lovely weekends. 
x


----------



## Chestnut5

That’s rubbish ur work won’t keep u distracted LM. Just think of other things u can do with the downtime in work. Making lists of everything u need for Christmas? Christmas shopping? My work is the opposite which is good in one way, as in others.


----------



## CazMc82

Oh gosh LM it's hard when you have a job like that! I always use social media to distract myself 😂 Meal planning distracts me and I write lists for everything! Ha!!

Chestnut how are you feeling today? Any better? 

Jessica how are you feeling today? 

All ok here but def butterflies in the tummy. Have acupuncture booked tonight so will hopefully hear from the clinic before then. Will walk to shops with my little one later on as a distraction...


----------



## Chestnut5

I’m feeling really horrific. I have never had sinus pain this severe before. It’s really debilitating. I’m at GP now waiting to talk to them about it but I imagine they won’t want me taking anything other than paracetamol. I really don’t know what to do.


----------



## Caprily

Oh Chestnut, I really feel for you. Am glad you've gone to the GP - hopefully they will give some good advice. It might be worth talking to your clinic aswell - I know delaying ET would be horrendous but remember I said there was an 18 day wait for me last time so it can be done and not cause a problem.
I had also heard what one of the other ladies said about the body focusing on the cold and letting the reproductive system crack on, so this might be a good thing!


----------



## CazMc82

Yeah Chestnut like Caprily I was going to suggest delaying your transfer - if you go ahead and it doesn't work you will wish you had waited. You don't want to have any regrets. You have to put yourself first. Big hugs ❤


----------



## LM17

Oh Chestnut, what bad timing! Hope the doctor can suggest something ivf friendly that will make you feel a bit better.


----------



## jenstuttz

Morning Ladies, 

Hope everything is going well for you all.

Sorry I've been a bit MIA lately, been really busy with getting the house cleared out and sorted so i can hopefully relax after my transfer.

Lining scan today and all good, its 10.8mm currently so booked in for the 23rd. Forgot to ask about triple lining 

Relieved i can finally stop injecting from Sat morning - although sadly that joy will be replaced by the wonderful bum bullets hahah. The things we do in pursuit of our dreams.

Had a chat with the embryologists today about thawing etc so feel a bit more reassured about that, I'm amazed it takes 10 mins to thaw and then a couple of hours to warm through etc. Modern science is amazing and it certainly gives us a better chance these days.

Apologies for no personals ill try and catch up later when i have more chance.

Jen

x


----------



## CazMc82

Amazing lining Jen (would be amazed if it wasn't triple lined!) and glad you feel a bit better about the
Embryo thawing too.  Modern science rocks!


----------



## greatexpectations

Hi ladies,
Sorry for jumping in a bit late. I've been following for a week or so now but am a bit behind so didn't post.
I have a dd  from a fresh cycle 3 years ago and we have 4 5day blasts in the freezer. 
We have just started our first natural  fet and I went for my first scan today (day 9) I also picked up my progesterone pessaries and lubion  injections. 
I thought I was going to be ok with this cycle as we are very realistic about the chances and are both of the opinion that we have an amazing child and it would just be a bonus if it works but being at the hospital has really made me upset. 
My scan was ok but my lining is thin at 6.1mm and the Dr wasn't too happy about it. I'm going back in a couple if days too see if it's got any better but I'm not hopeful. The nurse said they may suggest starting again with some medicataion if it doesnt improve. That being said my last Ivf  my lining was only 6.5mm and was successful so maybe it's just not going to get thick? 
Anyway I'm at home now in bed (I'd taken the day off work and dd is in nursery and I've got an awful cold) with a hot water bottle, pom juice and Brazil nuts (although I've no idea how much/many I should Have!) Feeling miserable.
I had really mixed feelings about getting on this roller coaster party because I didn't want to feel like this. I feel sad and angry and frustrated. I feel like a failure and that I'm being ungrateful for my daughter and selfish and guilty. And I've not even started any hormones yet! In a way I wish we didn't have these embryos because I know we wouldn't do another fresh cycle and that makes me feel even more guilty and ungrateful. 
Really struggling to be positive and guess I just need a bit of a boost.
I'm sorry for jumping in and it being an all about me post. I promise I'll be more supportive next time. I just needed to let it out. 
Xxxx


----------



## CazMc82

Bless you greatexpectations ❤

Everything you have bought can help a great deal (only about 4 Brazil nuts max!). Milk and beetroot can also help too. I hope it increases but know that it isn't a distaste for if it doesn't. It's just biology and it is nothing you have done wrong. Plus a lot can change in a few days, keeping everything crossed for you xx


----------



## greatexpectations

Thank you CazMc. I've had a sleep and feel a lot better. 

Am I right thinking you for having transfer tomorrow? 
Hope everything goes well. 
Xx


----------



## Chestnut5

Great expectations I’m sorry ur feeling so rubbish. I completely get how u feel and the whole roller coaster of it all. I think when u have a child from ivf u almost feel like that’s that part of ur life over and it is really strange opening that door again. My nurse said the last time I was in that some people just don’t build a thick lining but will still have a successful pregnancy - as u did before. My lining wasn’t thick when I had my twins either.


----------



## greatexpectations

Thank you Chestnut. Feeling a little bit silly about my post earlier now, just had a freak out. I know it can work again and even if it doesn't I think I'll be ok  I just hate that we have to go through this.

How are you Feeling? Did you speak to the clinic about transfer? 
X


----------



## Caprily

Hi all
Welcome to the thread GreatExpectations - I had my lining scan and my doctor was perfectly happy with it at 6.8mm which is not far off yours? That was the first time I'd asked what the measurement was and also about triple lining which I heard about for the first time on this thread so he pointed out the triple lines on the scan picture. 
My ET is booked for Tuesday 21st so will be stopping suprecur in a couple of days (hooray!), continuing with the progynova and adding my old friend Cyclogest into the mix. I'll be having acupuncture before and after transfer.

How are you feeling Chestnut?
Good luck for tomorrow Caz
Fab lining Jen!
Hope everyone else is doing ok xx


----------



## greatexpectations

Caprily, so exciting you've a date for transfer. I think mine will be next week too. 
Great that you have a triple lining, I think a lot if people say that's more important than the thickness. 
X


----------



## Chestnut5

Sinus pain has eased somewhat but I’m left with this stupid nausea which I think is due to the high levels of oestrogen they have me on. Think I’m just going to go ahead with tomorrow and hope for the best. It seems from reading online that sinus pain generally does ease after 3 days so hopefully I’m passed the worst of it. I’m going to ask them about the oestrogen tomorrow but assuming they probably won’t let me reduce it at this stage. I think if I’d only 1 thing to deal with it would be fine but everything just seemed to come at once. 

I feel so sorry for people who have recurrent sinus infections. I’ve seriously have never had pain like it in my life.


----------



## Chestnut5

What time are you at Caz? They’re going to ring me between 9-10 to let me know how thaw has went and then in for 12/12.30 possibly


----------



## Caprily

GreatExpectations -I'm so sorry that my last post doesn't read very well. I meant it in a 'our linings are very similar and my doctor was happy so yours should be ok too' and not the 'isn't my lining great' post that it might be read as. Hope you understood what I meant x


----------



## greatexpectations

Caprily, totally got what you meant. It's very reassuring that you've been given positive feedback for your lining and you have been given green light for transfer. I'm feeling a lot better than earlier, think it all suddenly hit me and I had a massive wobble.

Chestnut I has a sinus infection earlier in the year and it was awful. I eventually got some spray that went up my nose but I'm guessing you not able to have that now. I really feel for you and hope you are better soon. 
Good luck tomorrow and to you as well caz .


----------



## CazMc82

Chestnut so much luck for today! Hope you are feeling a bit better today - lots of water to help with the nausea. If the thaw has gone well I won't hear from my clinic, booked in for transfer at 1pm all going well so similiar times! 

Thank you Great Expectations and Caprily 😀

Have a good day everyone, shall update when I am (fingers crossed!) lying in my bed in a pupo bubble x


----------



## LM17

Morning ladies
Good luck to Chestnut and Caz for your transfers today! 
I’m on my phone so can’t remember everyone’s messages but hope you’re all well!!


----------



## Caprily

Good luck for your transfers today ladies!! Xx


----------



## Chestnut5

All went well with transfer today although was strange being by myself. Can’t believe we’re on to the next stage now! Caz hope all went well with u! We’re back in on mon 27th for blood test


----------



## LM17

Fab news Chestnut. Congratulations on being PUPO!


----------



## greatexpectations

Yay! Congraduations in being PUPO! 
Hope you are feeling a bit better. Xx


----------



## CazMc82

Yep pupo here too! Yay, so glad all went well
chestnut 👌🏻 My test date is 27th too but my period as due before then as I am on no meds I can trust my regular cycle...


----------



## LM17

Congratulations to you too Caz!!! 
Are you completely natural? Not even the pessaries?


----------



## Caprily

Congratulations on being PUPO ladies - here's hoping the 2ww absolutely flies by with a nice juicy BFP at the end of it! X


----------



## greatexpectations

Congrats Caz. Fingers crossed you get to test date. Xx


----------



## CazMc82

LM I have had no meds at all - I may be crazy but they made me feel ill last time so thought I might as well try it this way!


----------



## Chestnut5

Thanks everyone. That’s great news Caz. We can try and keep each other sane. So who is next for ET then?


----------



## LM17

I think it’s fab that you’ve had no meds at all Caz. It must be so much better for your body. Well done you!


----------



## CazMc82

I imagine I will start going loopy from Thursday onwards chestnut as my partner is back at work then! Just chilling out with my iPad tonight - a whole day off from freelancing and sewing! 

Thanks LM. Our whole fertility issues are around low/rubbish sperm so I have always struggled with the fact I get pumped full of meds so I decided to take control of my body back! If it works amazing, if not at least I know I tried ❤


----------



## Chestnut5

That’s brilliant Caz. Wish I could do the same! Meds are killing me this time around even though I had no side effects last time. Because I’m still not feeling 100% I haven’t really thought much about things. I would say by next week I’ll be freaking out.


----------



## greatexpectations

Hi all,
Went back for another scan today and lining now 7.4mm and triple lined so I am super chuffed. Just waiting for surge on OPT now and then transfer after a week. 
Nurse freaked me out a bit by saying that I could miss the surge! Has anyone ever had that happen? 

Hope everyone is feeling ok. X


----------



## CazMc82

Brilliantly news greatexpectations! Go you 😀 My clinic told me to test at 10am for my surge but there was the odd day I tested more than once 😂😂


----------



## LM17

Fab news GreatExpectations! That’s what mine was!


----------



## CazMc82

How are you feeling LM? x


----------



## LM17

Well....I can’t believe it’s only day 5! 
I feel like it hasn’t worked as I feel so normal....although I’ve had a few woozy spells today which I had when I was pregnant (briefly) earlier in the year. But I’m not pinning my hopes on that as on about day 7 of my last fet, I got very achey legs which I also had when I was unknowingly pregnant but It turned out to mean nothing. The medication is to blame for so much! 
I’m torn between testing early or waiting as I’m not sure I want to know....
I’m normally quite a sane person but I don’t feel it at the moment! ;-)
How are you Caz? 
X


----------



## CazMc82

It's so hard to stay sane isn't it? Are you back at work now? You are most definitely still in with a great shout - hang on in there. Not sure if you see any value in meditation but there is a nice app called Mindful IVF which I have been trying to use daily just to chill out!! I had acupuncture so that is good, who knows if it makes a difference or not. Planning some sewing and an early night I think as feeling quite tired x


----------



## LM17

Yes I’ve been at work since Monday but that’s when I’m at my worst! 
Is the mindful ivf app the one with the Irish guy? I’ve done the Zita West one a few times which I like but it’s a bit long. 
My acupuncturist always tells me to come back when I know whether I’m pregnant or not which I kind of get but can also see how it could be useful at this stage! 
x


----------



## CazMc82

Yeah the Irish dude! I love an Irish accent so it helps me 😂 Is your acupuncturist a fertility one as it seems an odd thing for them to say? Generally for fertility stuff you start 3 months before treatment and stop at transfer although some see you in the 2ww too, mine doesn't.


----------



## LM17

Oh that’s what I meant, sorry, my acupuncturist doesn’t see me in the 2ww. I love her, I think she’s great. A genuinely good soul! I could do with her moving in for the 2ww!


----------



## CazMc82

Yes! I adore mine too! I was sad leaving her little studio today 😂


----------



## Chestnut5

That’s brill greatexpectations. I can’t imagine u could miss it if ur testing the same time every day surely?


----------



## Chestnut5

Oops I missed a whole page there when I replied. When is your official test date LM? You’re doing brilliantly. I honestly think you really can’t symptom watch when on meds. There is too much else going on. I say that now though - wair until u hear me next week 😉


----------



## Jessica7

Evening ladies,

I wrote earlier but it mustn’t have posted - grrr! 

I’m sure I’ve read somewhere that the surge sticks give you about 24-36 hours advance notice of ovulation, so  sure you won’t miss it! Such exciting times for everyone. I’m a big fan of acupuncture (who doesn’t enjoy a little nap) and have had it all the way through my FET and ICsi cycles, and up to 13 weeks. There’s a lot of research showing it improves odds dramatically. 

Afm, I’m five weeks’ pregnant today and keeping anxiety at bay so far. Debating when to have my first scan! Feeling v tired but otherwise well - and excited! 

X


----------



## LM17

Well done you Jessica - it’s good that you can just enjoy it and be excited! 
Chestnut - my OTD is 22nd but I’ll probably test on Sunday which will be 9dp5dt


----------



## Chestnut5

Not long to go now then LM! Exciting.


----------



## LM17

I’ve been so bad today. Literally going out of my mind. It’s so ridiculous!


----------



## Chestnut5

The last few days are unbearable. I dread next week. Anyone got any Netflix/amazon prime series recommendations that I can binge on? 😄


----------



## SunflowerEm

Hey ladies, 

Sorry I haven’t been on for a while! 

I hope the tww isn’t being too tough on everyone! 
Chestnut.... have you watched Big Bang theory I find it the perfect tonic when you just need to chill and have a laugh! Scandal or Chicago fire are both very good! As it the good wife and suits! 

AFM - all of my 22 eggs were thawed and only 9 made it, all 9 have been injected with sperm so I have to wait until tomorrow to see how many fertilise.., I did hope so more than 9 out of the 22 so I’m hoping I’ll get a good fert rate! 

Xx


----------



## LM17

Fingers crossed for you SunflowerEm! 
Chestnut - I like Greys Anatomy. Also Catastrophe on Amazon Prime is quite funny.


----------



## CazMc82

Catastrophe is amazing!! 

Good luck SunFlowerEm. My little one has just woken up so going to try sneak a TV show on the iPad whilst I sleep in with her😬


----------



## Chestnut5

Good luck sunflowerEm. Let us know how it goes. It’s always scary when u hear the drop in numbers but hopefully you’ll be left with a few goodins. Catastrophe it is then with 2 recommendations. I’ve watched most of the other ones mentioned which is making me feel like a complete tv addict! 😳


----------



## LM17

Morning ladies, I hope you’re all well. 
Another TV thing I haven’t yet tried but may look at tonight is Casual on Amazon Prime....might be worth a look.


----------



## CazMc82

Is an absolute massive spot on the end of my nose a symptom?! I look like Rudolph - it's that bad 🙈


----------



## LM17

Oh man! Another symptom I don’t have! 😂


----------



## Chestnut5

Lol. I used to think only teenagers got spots. I hate a nose spot!


----------



## CazMc82

Ha ha! It's not even a real symptom - I get at least one spot every cycle. I think I must have normally high progesterone 😂


----------



## SunflowerEm

Hey ladies, 

Well I got 8 that fertilised woo hoo the lab said that’s a great result! I’m booked in for ET on Sunday unless they can reach day 5 which obviously I’m really hope they can make it to day 5.  

Has anyone experienced period like pains on the progesterone since I started to take it a few days ago I’m getting af type cramps!


----------



## Chestnut5

8 is so great! Congrats! I’m sure you’re so pleased. Not long until ET then. Exciting. I’ve never had cramps with it. I don’t really seem to get any symptoms with the progesterone though.


----------



## bethannora

Ladies who are doing a natural FET can I ask a quick question? What meds are you on for the 2ww? Are any of you on elleste/progynova? 

I ask because I was on them for my last natural FET post-transfer only. But now I am hypothyroid and I know oestrogen can make your thyroid meds not work so well. So I'm torn whether to take them or not. I'll definitely take clexane, pred & progesterone to hopefully help implantation/avoid me miscarrying again.

Thank you!


----------



## Chestnut5

Sorry bethanorra my cycle is medicated so I can’t help.

Good luck today LM.


----------



## SunflowerEm

Hey ladies, 

So out of the 8 eggs 5 are done my great 3 look like they are slowing down but they have gone to the  blastocyst stage and transfer is now Tuesday morning!!!! So excited can't being it's finally happening! 

Good luck to everyone 
Xx


----------



## Chestnut5

That’s amazing sunflower! How many are u having transferred?


----------



## Caprily

That's fab Sunflower - I'm having ET on Tuesday aswell so we can try and keep each other sane during the 2ww!
Speaking of which, how are our PUPO ladies getting on?
Anyone else due for checkups / scans / ET / testing this week?


----------



## greatexpectations

Evening ladies, hope everyone has had a lovely weekend.
Jessica, glad you are feeling well. Will your clinic not advise you about an early scan? 
Sunflower, so pleased you had such an amazing fertilization rate after disappointment earlier. Good luck for Tuesday. 
Bethannora I'm on a natural  cycle and just having progesterone criminal gel and lubion. (My first ivf cycle I bled early so insist on extra now) definitely ask your doctor about how your meds may affect each other.
Caprily good luck for ET on Tuesday. 

Hope the pupo ladies are feeling well and not going too crazy. 

AFM I got my surge yesterday so will probably have transfer on Friday. Started progesterone injections today which was ok. Still battling with trying not to get too emotionally involved with this cycle. Have a busy week coming up so hopefully will keep my mind off it.

Have a good week everyone. Xxx


----------



## Chestnut5

Lots going on for everyone this week then. It's all go! 

I'm doing okay so far. Going to test this Sunday though so i'd say I'll start going crazy from tomorrow. I have a pretty busy week though in work and outside of work so that'll hopefully keep me from going too insane.


----------



## CazMc82

Sunflower that is amazing - delighted for you. One step closer! 

Caprily - Good luck for tomorrow. How are you feeling? 

Chestnut - Hope your week goes fast, I would love to just sleep through this week but I have plenty of orders to keep me busy. 

Greatexpectations - Well done on the surge and fingers crossed for ET Friday! Will come round fast. 

Bethannora - I am not on any meds but hope your clinic have been able to sort it out for you? 

AFM hanging in there but I hate this stage of the wait. My period is technically due from tomorrow onwards - yuk. Just been to get through the next few days. Will be crafting and watching TV to keep my mind busy and it is my other halfs Birthday on Sunday 🎉

Caz x


----------



## bethannora

LM - how are you getting on? Not long until OTD for you now. I have everything crossed x 

Sunflower - that's amazing! One day to go until you are PUPO. Will you get an embryo update today? x 

Caprily - one more day to go for you as well. Good luck x 

Caz - how's the 2ww treating you? Sounds like you have lots planned to keep you busy x 

Chestnut - gad you have a busy week too. These 2ww are enough to send anyone crazy x 

Great expectations - fab news re your surge. And thanks for the advice re post-transfer support x 

Hope all you other ladies are doing well.

AFM - aaaargh I have transfer today. So excited! it's at 2pm. We are just having the one transferred so fingers crossed embryo number 7 is finally our bring home baby x


----------



## CazMc82

So so much luck Bethannora!


----------



## Chestnut5

Good Luck Bethannora!! And for Sunflower and Caprilly tomorrow!

When are you planning to test Caz? I am in for blood test next Monday but think I will test on Sunday. I'm 6dp5dt today and have had mild cramps on and off today. That's the only "symptom" I have had so far. You just can't read into anything though.


----------



## CazMc82

Chestnut we are going to test on Monday as it's my partners birthday on Sunday so just in case of bad news it seeems cruel to test then but I still think my period will rock up before then saving me from testing which I hate as it makes me so very anxious 😩 

I have had cramping and sore boobs since after transfer - like insanely sore boobs but I am also lucky enough  get all kinds of "symptoms" before a normal period so who knows. Fingers crossed for you though and can't wait to hear the outcome on Sunday!


----------



## Caprily

Thanks for the good wishes ladies - I'm booked in for 11am tomorrow, hope my little Frostie defrosts ok!

Hope you have had a smooth transfer Bethannora.

Good luck for ET tomorrow sunflower

Caz/Chestnut - hang in there lovelies, you're nearly there!

LM17 - how are you getting on? Hope you are ok.

Great - good to keep busy so Friday will soon be here for you

Xx


----------



## Caprily

Oh and Chestnut - it's also my birthday on Sunday, same as your partners! We also share a birthday with Tina Turner!


----------



## bethannora

We are PUPO! We had a perfect fully hatched 6AA embryo transferred. Our best grade yet. All the nurses & embryologists were so excited for us as it was such good quality - the embryologist even looked quite proud of herself! There were lots of smiles, happy tears & hugs and no pain whatsoever. Not even pain with the speculum, I could barely feel it. So different to previous transfers & no sedation this time either. The best transfer yet X


----------



## CazMc82

Aww Bethannora this made my heart happy! Keeping everything crossed for you guys 😍❤


----------



## Chestnut5

Aw bethanorra that’s so amazing. So happy to hear about quality and that it was a good experience. It’s so good to know that all that part couldn’t have gone better. Out of everyone’s hands now


----------



## Jessica7

What great news bethannora - I will have my fingers crossed for you xx


----------



## SunflowerEm

Morning Ladies, 
Thank you so much for your kind messages means a lot. 
I wrote a reply last night but it hasn’t posted! 

Congratulations bethannora what fab news and such a great grade, I hope the tww isn’t too bad! 

Good luck today Caprilly and anyone else.... 

I still can’t believe it’s finally happening in a few hours I’ll be pupo whoop whoop 

Xx


----------



## CazMc82

Good luck Caprilly and SunFlowerEm - one step closer for your guys 🙌🏻🎉


----------



## bethannora

Good luck today Caprily & sunflower. In a few hours you will be joiining the PUPO club. Exciting!

Caz - thank you so much. How are you getting on? When do you think you will test? x 

Chestnut - how's the 2ww treating you? x

Jessica - thank you so much too. How are things with you? x 

LM - hope you are doing OK x 

AFM - 1DP5DT and not doing too bad! I had a lovely evening last night - went to see 'Legally Blonde the musical' with my best friend. I laughed & laughed. It was weird not being with DW after transfer, but we have a date night tonight and I cannot wait! x


----------



## CazMc82

I have officially reached the going insane part. TMI coming up - there is an odd stain on my sanitary towel but doesn't look like AF spotting which is due today but who knows. Still got cramping, nausea and very sore boobs but had all of them since a few days after transfer. 

Bethannora that sounds like a lovely evening! Laughter is good 🙌🏻 Enjoy date night too. My OH is away with work but back tonight which is good as he is the calm to my manic!


----------



## LM17

Hi ladies....

Good luck with transfers today Caprily and Sunflower. Very exciting! 

Congratulations bethannora on being PUPO. Let the madness commence. 

Caz, I think your signs are positive. I had a bit of brown discharge the day before OTD with my fresh cycle....

Thank you ladies for asking after me. It’s not a good outcome for me unfortunately. I’ll have a blood test tomorrow to confirm but looks like it’s failed again. I was very angry at the weekend but am getting over that now. 
My case will be raised at the weekly doctors meeting on Thursday which I’m really pleased about as it means I’m getting advice/opinions from a variety of sources rather than just one doctor. 
For now, I’m going to try to have a bit of fun through December and see what the New Year brings. 
x


----------



## bethannora

I am so sorry LM, I really did hope this was your time. I know it's a small mercy right now, but that's great that a multidisciplinary team will review your case. Fingers crossed they identify changes which will mean your next cycle will definitely work. Do you have any more frosties left? xxx

Caz - ah, that good old stage of the 2ww where insanity kicks in! Your symptoms sound good & really promising so I wouldn't worry too much about that stain at all. Glad your OH is home tonight to keep you calm x


----------



## CazMc82

LM I am so so glad they are giving you time and attention your treatment needs. You have been through so much 😢 You certainly have every right to be angry but looking forward to the festivities is a good idea. I just want for November to be done and it to be December!


----------



## SunflowerEm

Oh LM I’m so sorry to hear that... take care hun 

AFM - So transfer has been done I had a grade 3bb put back, it’s not looking great for the other 4 as they haven’t reached blastocyst yet, they will give them until tomorrow. I’ve some bleeding as well I’m guessing that’s normal? 


I feel a bit deflated to be honest.... definitely feel like this is our last chance! 

Xx


----------



## bethannora

Sunflower - congratulations on being PUPO! Don't feel deflated, it only takes one - and that one is snuggling into your tummy as we speak x


----------



## Chestnut5

LM I’m so sorry to hear this wasn’t your time. At least something positive has come out of it as you say. Hoping you can enjoy a nice Christmas and move on to new things in the new year. 

Sunflower congrats! Sorry you’re feeling a bit deflated. All you need is that one. I’ve heard a lot of people bleeding after transfer. 

Caz I’m sure stain is nothing to be too concerned about. I actually had spotting week 5 of my pregnancy on and off. They thought it was just some old blood or was caused by pessaries. 

I feel like I’ve probably missed people but on I’m my phone and can’t remember. I’m strangely still quite calm. Not obsessing yet and just keeping busy with other things. Ran my first 5k last night which was fun. My husbands just started a Ketogenic diet so I’m researching recipes when not running around after my wee ones.


----------



## greatexpectations

Evening ladies. 
I'm on my phone so finding it tricky to catch up but will do my best. 

LM  I'm so sorry to hear the cycle wasn't the one. I totally understand your feelings of anger. After my first failed cycle I found everything very hard and was angry with everything for a long time. Hopefully you will get some good feedback and advice from the team. Do you have other frozen embryos? 

Congratulations to the new PUPO ladies. 
Sunflower I have a day 6 blast on ice after it was given an extra day so don't give up on them. 

Chestnut will you carry in running? I have run in and off for last 6 months but been off a bit more recently. I'd like to carry on but not sure if I should after transfer. 

Bethannora glad you are feeling good and keeping busy. I've always found transfer the worst bit, so I'm hoping this time it will be as smooth as yours! 

I know I've missed people, hope everyone is doing ok.

AFM I am booked in for transfer on Friday at midday. I think my hubster will make it from work which will be nice as he missed last time. I then have a crazy busy weekend which will be good to keep my mind off things. 

X


----------



## Chestnut5

Greatexpectations I’m a beginner runner so only really do half hour runs. I was doing HIIT type training for about 6 months but stopped in August. Wouldn’t want to do anything that intense but will prob stick with the running while I’m able. I was vomiting from less than 5 weeks pregnant last time so if I’m lucky enough to get pregnant again I doubt I’ll be up for much.


----------



## CazMc82

I think I am out, just wiped blood and I have a bad headache which is my biggest pre AF sign. My body runs like clockwork😢

I am gutted but I am beyond grateful for my precious little girl, she is my best friend❤ I truly hope that all you awesome, inspirational ladies get the chance to experience motherhood. You all deserve it. 

Caz x

PS I will still test on OTD but when you know, you know.


----------



## LM17

Oh Caz, I’m really sorry if that’s the case. I’ll still keep everything crossed that you may be wrong. 
This process can be so painful at times. 
Big hugs. 
X


----------



## Chestnut5

Caz I am so devastated for you. I’m sure it’s hard to even process things right now. Thinking of you. It’s such a joy to be a mum and I’m just so happy you have your little girl. We are so blessed to have our little ones xx


----------



## CazMc82

I have had no bleeding overnight or when I wipe but the worst headache EVER. Guess I need to wait and see what today brings...


----------



## LM17

How many days post transfer are you Caz?


----------



## CazMc82

8 so seems late for any form of implantation? Guess I just have to ride out today and panic every time I go to the loo. I have no idea what is normal after my other two rounds using meds...


----------



## LM17

That’s the thing isn’t it? There is no normal. No wonder we all go a bit crazy! 
The 2ww from my two frozen transfers couldn’t have been more different even though both were unsuccessful! 
I can’t remember when your OTD is....will you wait until then to test?


----------



## Chestnut5

Caz that is such a nightmare. It’s horrible having the ups and downs until you actually know for sure. I did have blood when I wiped at 5 weeks pregnant and it was for about 2 days. Then it just stopped. It wasn’t heavy but it was red so I really thought I was out. Hope you get your answers soon.xx


----------



## CazMc82

Yeah that is right there is never any normal with this blooming journey. Test date is Monday which seems ages and ages away. We may test before then but will wait and see how today goes. Thanks for keeping me a little saner ladies x


----------



## bethannora

Caz - sending you the biggest of hugs & I have everything crossed that this is still your time x


----------



## Jessica7

Caz wishing you all the luck in the world. I really hope it will all be ok and if the blood has stopped that’s a very good sign. 

Afm, 6wks today and anxiety rising. Scan is on Tuesday and first midwife appt tomorrow to try to get referred back to the amazing counselling service I saw last time. I’m swinging between happy and terrified. 

I am out for work tonight and won’t be home til 1030/11 and have left my cyclogest at home. Do you think it will be ok to be 3 hours late with it? I normally take it at 630am and about 730pm, but this morning was 730am. A worried I’m going to ruin it all... 

J xx


----------



## CazMc82

Jessica I would say that would be ok but if unsure give the clinic a quick call to see what they say. I am sure that happened to me first round and it was all grand. Everything crossed for that scan on Tuesday.

Myself and my little person have come for a MacDonalds treat lunch before I take her to playgroup. No more bleeding as yet and I am trying to take it as easy as possible. Sewing to do this afternoon to keep me occupied and then Peaky Blinders is on tonight which I am obsessed with 👌🏻

How are you feeling today Bethannora?


----------



## Caprily

I'm so sorry to read your news LM17.  You have such a great attitude and I really do hope the next round is your time.

Caz - you are still very much in with a shout.  I know you know your body better than anyone but often the same symptoms you expect for AF can be the same as pregnancy.  Fingers crossed for you and pls keep us posted.

Jessica - I'm always taking my cyclogest at different times, within a few hours swing.  Strictly speaking, as you are pregnant, your body should be producing the progesterone it needs itself and the pessaries are just a back up (or so my clinic tell me anyway!).  I truly think you'll be fine.  Enjoy your night out.

All ok here - PUPO as at 11am yesterday.  Was very relieved that little frosty defrosted ok and transfer went ok.  Had acupuncture before and after and I had a the scratch earlier in the treatment so I have done exactly what I did last time.  If it doesn't work, then at least I know I've tried.

Hope all other PUPO ladies are doing ok / staying sane!  

xxx


----------



## Chestnut5

Jessica mine are never exactly at the same time. Mine could be an hour out on either side give or take. I don’t think it needs to be completely precise.

Caprilly that’s great news. Glad all went well.

Caz. Thinking about you.


----------



## CazMc82

Caprily congrats on being PUPO - enjoy the awesome bubble😍

Still hanging on over here in Wales - no more blood. Still have the worst headache in the world though, despite 2.5 litres of water today and some paracetamol. It's a mean one. 

Hope everyone is doing well and had a good day xx


----------



## Jessica7

Thank you so much for the reassurance - I think I was panicking a bit earlier today. Am on my way home now having successfully (I think) negotiated an evening with lots of alcohol and challenging foods from a pregnancy perspective! Don’t think anyone noticed 😜

Roll on next week for everyone. I really hope the headache goes soon for you too Caz x


----------



## Chestnut5

Jessica I wasn’t concentrating when I read that and thought u said you’d had a night of lots of alcohol and food. My jaw nearly dropped. Lol. 

Caz does your normal af ever do that? Some bleeding and then stop? I imagine it’s more likely that it wasn’t ur period starting.


----------



## CazMc82

Lots of alcohol would go down a treat right now! 

Chestnut no my period never does that - I rarely even spot before it so definitely unusual. Just trying to take it as easy as I can whilst staying busy and occupying a toddler!


----------



## Chestnut5

Hi Ladies. I am 3 days away from testing and I feel like the anxiety and insanity is starting to creep in. I'm in work at the minute and so distracted although I'll get quite busy from about 9.30am hopefully. I haven't really had any symptoms yet apart from sore boobs. I can't remember having many symptoms last time but remember 'feeling pregnant'. I don't feel like that this time. The one thing I do remember is the last few days before testing lasting time my cervix seemed to significantly change position (sorry tmi). I only noticed from using the pessaries. I haven't had this this time. Starting to feel a bit panicky. I've loads on in the next few days but I still think this is going to be occupying my mind. How is everyone else doing?


----------



## CazMc82

You are so so close Chestnut and you have done so well up until this point - you can do it. Just focus on work from when it starts to get busier. Remember that every pregnancy is different too so what you felt last time isn't necessarily what you should be feeling this time. And enjoy your weekend - a weekend of fun is just what you need. 

Still no period here. Scared to believe it could actually mean anything 😩


----------



## SunflowerEm

Aww chestnut, as Caz has said try to focus and work! 

AFM - we didn’t get any Frosties :0( I’m gutted, feel like I’m so over it all! Just have to pray this little one sticks as we wouldn’t be able to afford another round for at least a year! 
I’m feeling ok at the moment, although I’ve had really bad headaches. 

How’s everyone else doing? 
Xx


----------



## Chestnut5

Ended up being busy in work with not much time to think. Think I'll find tomorrow hard though. Case at least you know it wasn't af. Do u think you'll test before Monday?

SunflowerEm sorry to hear you didn't have any to freeze. It's hard not to get down when things don't go as planned but at least you've one inside and let's just pray it sticks. When is your test day?


----------



## CazMc82

Sunflower sorry there wasn't any to freeze but same thing happened to us on our first cycle and our little solo embie stuck around for the long haul 😘

Glad you had a busy day Chestnut, definitely helps. Looooong day here. I am definitely not going to test before Monday, I feel I would ruin my other halfs birthday if I did and it was negative!


----------



## CazMc82

Pretty sure it's all over now - red blood this time and more. Gutted. Actually had a little hope - and my headache is gone. That was a sign all the time! 

Edit. It's gone back to brown again and now a full flow like in the toilet etc. Just on tissue. This is going to completely drive me insane. I have bad cramps too. 

Red blood proper now. Was fun while it lasted I guess!


----------



## Chestnut5

Caz I am so gutted for u. It’s been so horrible for u with the ups and downs the last couple of days and I’m just gutted for u that this is how it’s ended. Thinking about you.x


----------



## bethannora

Caz I am absolutely gutted for you. I am so sorry. It's been such a rollercoaster of a few days for you. Sending you the biggest possible hug x


----------



## Chestnut5

I’m 10dp5dt today and have been feeling a bit low and anxious. My husband just told me to take a test if it might make me feel better. I just got a bfp on a clear blue test. Honestly feels a bit surreal. I feel less anxious but nothing else yet. Hasn’t sunk in.


----------



## Jessica7

Chestnut that is so amazing! A strong result, and enough days away from transfer to be accurate (my clinic tests at 9dp5dt) and in the evening when hcg levels are lower!! 

I am so thrilled for you - and totally understand the anxiety xx here if you want to talk xx


----------



## Caprily

Oh Caz, I'm so sorry honey. This process is such a rollercoaster xx

Congrats Chestnut!! That's lovely news! X

Who is next up for testing? I'm only 3dp5dt and OTD is 5th Dec. I may test a day or two early but I'm not a huge early tester by nature as I like a definite yes or no and I enjoy the PUPO bubble!


----------



## jenstuttz

Evening Ladies!

Ive been MIA again, work has been so busy and I've been tired (probably from all the meds)

caz - so sorry to hear your news  nothing i can say can ease the pain you must be feeling

chesnut - what wonderful news!

caprily - i had my transfer yesterday and am also testing on the 5th. So nervous but after not holding out the last 2 attempts I'm going to try and make it to the OTD.

hope everyone is well and sending you all lots of positive vibes xx


----------



## Caprily

Congratulations on being PUPO Jen! Probably not a bad thing to be busy at work to keep the mind occupied.
Interesting that your OTD is the same as mine even though I transferred 3 days earlier.
I know my clinic has a long OTD though - can you believe that for my fresh IVF cycle I didn't even do a home pregnancy test, I literally went for a blood test and waited until 5pm for the result - if was absolute torture (and it was a BFN. For my FET I tested  myself 1 day before as it was  a weekend and I wanted to be able to have a cry at home rather than be at work (that was a BFP).
This process is such a rollercoaster.


----------



## SunflowerEm

Oh Caz, I’m gutted for you... take care of yourself hun xx

Chestnut that’s fabulous news sending lots and lots of baby glue! 

Caprilly that seems like such a long time away, mine is 30th Nov and we transferred the same day! I’ve order 2 tests via eBay so I know I’ll be desperate to test before the end of the week! 

Congratulations on being PUPO Jen I hope the tww isn’t too painful! 

AFM I’m 4dt5pt apart from the migraines I feel fine, no symptoms at all... even the sickness has gone I’m hoping this isn’t a bad sign! I’m so emotional our friends just had their 3rd failed attempt I’m gutted for them, I cried when she told me and she is unbelievably fine, my other friend told me a story about her dog and I almost burst into tears! I need to get a grip.... 

Hope you’re all enjoy your weekends xx


----------



## Chestnut5

Great news Jen. Are quite a few people testing next week then? I know caprily - such a rollercoaster. 

Thanks everyone. Looking forward to blood test on Monday to confirm things. Don’t know if it’s psychological or if im imaging it but definitely ‘feel pregnant’ today. Whole family had brunch at my mums today and I was dying to tell everyone. Lol. I’ll try and hold off as long as possible though. Definitely until after scan with clinic which is another 3 weeks. I think I just want to tell someone to make it feel more real.


----------



## Caprily

Oh blimey! I'm now starting to feel tempted to test on 30th with you Sunflower!
Eek!!
Hmmm, I'll try to do as I'm told by the clinic. As I said on previous post, I do enjoy the PUPO bubble of not knowing.  If it is a BFP and I test early then it is an even more torturous wait to first scan. Equally, if it is a BFN, it's a longer wait to the follow up appointment. 
But it's not strictly testing early if it's an OTD by Sunflower's clinics standards (or Jen's)....

I think the insanity has kicked in - best I go and lie down with some chocolate   

Speaking of scans, do you have one booked Jessica? 

Xx


----------



## jenstuttz

Morning Ladies, 

Sunflower - Its weird how the range of dates are, last time i had a full 2WW but this time just 12 days. No idea how they come up with different dates for everyone. Im also super emotional just a song on the radio is enough to set me off at the minute. Im blaming the meds lol.

Chesnut - Id be the same desperate to tell people but also worrying about the 1st scan, just enjoy being in that pregnant bubble and hoping all progresses well for you.

Caprily - I admire you holding out that long on the first round - I think ill probably test the morning of the bloods just so i have the heads up but that really depends on what happens between then and now. Who would think something that is supposed to be so natural could be so stressful. 


AFM - im so scared but trying to remain positive i know that not everyone gets symptoms and with all the meds we are taking it will probably be difficult to tell anyway but like the other 2 cycles I've had literally nothing. Each time my period has arrived before the official test day so i guess ill just see what happens this time. Hoping and praying so much that this is our turn. The urge to test early is also a big one seeing as though with a FET there is no trigger shot to cause a false positive. I just keep thinking my lining is perfect my little embie (which the other half has nicknamed Elsa as its  frozen transfer lol) thawed beautifully so why wouldn't it work??


----------



## Chestnut5

Thinking of all you PUPO ladies. That’s so weird how big a range there is between your dates. Not long to go for you then sunflower. Jen that Elsa comment is so funny. The last few days before testing are so hard. 

I’m actually starting to feel quite nervous about my blood test tomorrow even though I had a positive test on Friday. Hoping everything is okay. Forgot how the anxiety can actually kick up a gear after pregnancy confirmed.

Jessica when will you have your first scan? Have you told anyone yet? How are you feeling?


----------



## SunflowerEm

Hi Ladies, 

Caprily - your post really made me laugh, so sound like me! I'm so desperate to test but on the other hand I don't want to either. 

Jen - I know its so strange, one of my friends tested after 7 days and got her BFP, and my other friend had to wait 14 days... I don't think I could wait 14 days. I hope Elsa is snuggled in for the long haul!!! 

Chestnut - good luck for the blood test today keeping everything crossed for you! 

AFM - still no symptoms, I've got strange twinges in my lower belly but apart from that I feel fine. 
I REALLY WANT TO TEST!!!!!


----------



## Jessica7

Em - it’s so tough! Hold on, distraction is a blessing. I tried to pack my days to distract me, but it wasn’t easy! 

Chestnut/caprily - thanks for checking in. My scan is tomorrow, 6w6d and I couldn’t be more nervous. I’m absolutely shattered, not sure whether from the pregnancy or from the tension, so will be glad to have the scan tomorrow and know what’s happening. Have been feeling pretty sick but again I suspect that might just be tiredness. 

I’m so bloated from the cyclogest so it’s not going to be long until I have to fess up at work, unless tomorrow doesn’t go well, of course.


----------



## Chestnut5

The wait is the worst sunflower! Hang in there. I get the strange twinges. They were a symptom both times for me but only really came after I tested. 

Jessica that is so exciting! I really hope tomorrow goes well for u. Let us know. Pregnancy symptoms take it out of u but it’s also a good sign to have them. I’m dreading the nausea and sickness! 

Blood test went well today and pregnancy confirmed. Feeling a bit anxious but excited. First scan isn’t until 18th dec when I’ll be 7w3d. It’s going to be a long 3 weeks! Especially since we don’t want to tell anyone until after it.


----------



## SunflowerEm

Morning Ladies, 

How are we all today? 

Jessica - Good luck for the scan today hun, I'll be keeping everything crossed for you. 

Chestnut - that's fab news.... massive congrats to you and roll on the 18th December. 

Caprily - how are you feeling? have you decided when to test yet? 

AFM - still no symptoms other than the little twinges, I'm driving myself crazy, but I keep telling myself that you aren't even technically 4 weeks yet so why would you have symptoms! 
Thursday morning can't come quick enough!!! 
xx


----------



## espoir17

Hi ladies, would you mind if I join? I’ve been working up the courage to post.
I transferred last Thursday and am 5dp6dt.

SunflowerEm, I too am worried because I am not showing any symptoms. I had some cramps but they have gone and my BBs feel completely normal when they were strong indicators in all 3 previous pregnancies.

For those who got their BFP, congratulations - you must be so happy and I wish you happy and healthy pregnancies. Can I ask did anyone not have symptoms with their BBs during the 2ww and still get a positive result? Thanks!


----------



## Chestnut5

Not long to go now sunflower. Hang in there. The last couple of days are the hardest! So hard not to go crazy. 

Thinking of you Jessica. Always scary going for scans but will be wonderful when u see that little heart beat.


----------



## Jessica7

Evening ladies.

We had our scan today, and although they could see a yolk sac, fetal pole etc, they couldn’t see a heartbeat. We’ve to go back again In a week to rescan, and I’m trying to be positive but it’s very hard. Home this evening to collect my LO and carry on as normal. This is our last embryo so I’ve got to stay hopeful. Any positive tales, please share xxx


----------



## espoir17

Oh Jessica, I am so sorry for you, that is extremely tough news to bear after all you have been through to get there. How many weeks are you? Perhaps there is still hope and it is simply too early? I think the fact that you have the sac there is a very good sign, I never even had that in the past so you have already overcome one obstacle. It sounds like you are coping well and being strong. I know it is easy to say, but try to stay calm and believe that your little embryo is just taking time to develop properly.


----------



## jenstuttz

Sunflower - I've had the same conversation with myself today - if this was a natural trying to get pregnant i wouldn't be looking for any symptoms, yet every slight pin prick or ache I'm straight onto Dr Google hahah. I really need to step away from him lol. I even been telling myself that our cat can sense pregnancy and thats why she has been sitting on me more than she ever does. Its completely ridiculous lol. 

Jessica - I sadly know only to well how scary it can be. These journeys we are on can be so cruel. Im sending you loads of hugs and hoping that maybe as espoir said that it might just be taking a little longer to develop. Just be kind to yourself and take it easy.


AFM - No symptoms but also no temptation to test.. YET. Give me a few days and ill be desperate so I've purposely not bought any tests so i can't tempt myself.


----------



## Caprily

Jessica, I am so sorry to read that - this exact same thing happened to my friend who had an FET.  She went for the scan at 6+6, barely slept for a week then went back and all was well. This is not a friend of a friend random urban myth story either.  I certainly don't want to give you false hope but a lot can happen in this next week.  Whatever happens, I'm sorry you have to go through with this and I know it's going to be a long week.  Sending hugs and love your way xx

Glad the pregnancy was confirmed Chestnut5 - another milestone covered !

Welcome espoir - I don't know much about 6 day transfers but I keep seeing people have those now.  That must be some strong embryo!  When is your OTD?

Jenstuttz / SunflowerEm - hang in there ladies, we're on the home straight !!  I think I will test on Saturday which will be 11dp5dt.  My theory is if I test too early and it's BFN then I KNOW I will then torture myself up to OTD wondering if it will change to a BFP.  I just can't put myself through that so waiting and not knowing is the lesser of two evils.  That said, I actually believe that anything on or past 9 days on a 5 day transfer will give an accurate result, to be fair.  I've only decided on 11dp because of plans I have made and don't want to be upset for them.


----------



## Chestnut5

Jessica I am so sorry to hear your news. I know that this is now going to be such a long week for you. You’re brilliant though to be keeping a positive attitude and what the others said is positive and shows things can turn out okay. Thinking of u.x

Welcome espoir. I got really heavy and sore BBs both times but don’t know how early. Probably not until a couple of days before testing. How early did u get it last time?


----------



## SunflowerEm

Morning Ladies, 

Jessica - hang in there hun, I'm sending you lots of positive vibes xx

welcome Espoir 

Caprily - How are you feeling? 

Jen - hahahaha - I had the exact same conversation with my husband about my dog, he's a jumper and normally goes mental when I get home from work jumping all over me, and he hasn't been, I said to my husband he knows that dog he knows somethings happening lol...... crazy lady alert!!!!! 

AFM - This morning I woke to a sickness feeling, but its more a nervous sickness probably because its the big day tomorrow!!! 

xx


----------



## Caprily

I'm doing surprisingly ok thanks Sunflower - I had my 40th birthday at the weekend so I think that's why this first week of the 2ww has gone fast for me. In the past, I used to sit at work counting the hours until
OTD! Deep down I am nervous but also know that what will be will be and I can't do anything about it.
Can't believe it is OTD for you tomorrow, do you feel like it's gone quickly? 

Hope everyone is doing ok today xx


----------



## SunflowerEm

Happy birthday.... hope you had a great weekend - did you do anything nice? 

I'm not really a massive worrier, I just think if its meant to be it will be.... don't get me wrong i'll be gutted if it doesn't work. 
My headache is back today :0( 

I feel like its gone really quick, but also seems like years ago I had ET! 
OTD day tomorrow and blood tests on Friday if we get a BFP!! eeekkkkk 

xx


----------



## Chestnut5

So excited to hear your news tomorrow sunflower. Keeping everything crossed. You’ve done so well to keep sane until tomorrow. It has seemed to go so quickly!


----------



## Caprily

Went out for a family meal on the actual day and have had a few lunches with people recently.  I'm off to New York in January with 3 friends as we've all turned 40 around the same time.  

Oh i really hope its your time Sunflower, you really deserve it!!  I have everything crossed for you  xxx


----------



## espoir17

Good luck for tomorrow sunflower, hoping for a BFP for you. You sound so relaxed, completely unlike me. I have been going out of my mind symptom spotting. I’m guessing you’ll be testing first thing in the morning?

Happy birthday Caprily, maybe a BFP could be a great 40th birthday present. I’m hoping for a heartbeat for Christmas. When do you test?

Chestnut, sore BBs for me wasn’t always a sign previously. Right now they feel full and maybe a little tender but not sore like the last times which started immediately after transfer.

Hang on in there Jessica, this last wait might be super tough but could be worth it in the end.

Jen, I think you transferred same day as me, I’d be interested if you have any symptoms yet. I’m not supposed to test until the 9th but will never last that long!


----------



## jenstuttz

Espoir - Ive had nothing really few cramps but that tends to be after the suppositories so pretty sure its that and nothing else. I had my transfer on 23rd - i wonder why they are making you wait so long? I love your phrase of a heartbeat for xmas 

Sunflower - wishing you all the luck in the world for tomorrow - fingers crossed for a good result and well done for holding out to test day!

Caprily - Ive always wanted to go to new york, i should have just booked it but we pretty much have put our lives on hold during this treatment. We have promised ourselves that we will go if this round is unsuccessful. 

Chesnut - i don't think the anxiety will stop until we have our babies in our arms. Hoping all goes well and that your little bean continues to grow.

AFM - Ticking off another day and just praying this has worked... this time next week ill no, it seems to be moving fairly quickly but i think thats cos i have lots planned in and I'm trying to keep as busy and distracted as possible. Sending you all love and baby dust. We can do this!


----------



## SunflowerEm

omg.... I cant believe I've waited 14 years to see those two lines! I also did a clearblue and it said 1-2 weeks!!! 
just have to wait for the blood test now, which I will be tomorrow or Saturday.

I'm going to be in my own little world today!!! 

New York is fab, I've been twice and I'd go again there is so much to see and do I just loved it! 

xx


----------



## espoir17

Amazing news, you must be thrilled!!!! Well worth the wait in the end and big congratulations to you both.
Hoping this is the start of a lucky lucky thread...


----------



## Caprily

Oh sunflower, you've made me well up!!! That is absolutely amazing, I am so so pleased for you. Congratulations!!! Xxxxx


----------



## jenstuttz

fantastic new sunflower! So pleased for you xx


----------



## SunflowerEm

Thanks Ladies.... I'm over the moon! :0) xxx


----------



## Chestnut5

So so happy for you sunflower. Absolutely delighted. Soak in every minute.

I’ve had very slight spotting tonight (slight brown/pink stain when I wipe). I had the exact same thing at same time when I had my twins but it’s atill making me quite anxious. I will see what happens tomorrow and maybe give the clinic a ring


----------



## espoir17

Chestnut, I too have been experiencing spotting accompanied by some terribly painful cramps and intense backache. So much so it stopped me sleeping. I am anxious at the best of times but am terrified now. I’m so sick of the mind games already but want this to work more than anything in the world. Really hoping I am still in the game, and will keep my fingers crossed for you at the same time that the little embryos are just making a cost home in there.

How is everyone else? Jessica, thinking of you and hoping for your heartbeat.

Sunflower, when will you test your beta?


----------



## Caprily

Morning ladies 
This process is such a rollercoaster and exactly as Espoir says, the mind games are so hard.
I don't want to sound cliche but spotting/cramps can all be totally normal at this stage. I won't say 'please don't worry' because we all worry so much. Stay strong ladies and fingers crossed for good results all round.

I have no symptoms and I'm 10dp5dt - I had no symptoms when my fresh cycle failed and no symptoms when my first FET worked so I could go either way. I didn't start bleeding until I stopped medication after OTD on fresh failed cycle so my body does not like to give me any clues either way. I will be testing tomorrow. I actually went to the shops yesterday and thought I'd pick up a FRER but they didn't have any! I have one digital clear blue in the drawer but I am a bit scared of it so prefer a FRER!

Sending love and hugs to everyone on this thread xxxx


----------



## espoir17

Thanks Caprily, I sincerely hope you are right. Good luck for tomorrow. I prefer the basic tests too as there is chance of getting a faint line rather than a harsh ‘not pregnant’. Will be keeping fingers crossed. X


----------



## SunflowerEm

Morning Ladies, 

Thank you for all your kind comments! 

Chestnut - I've also had some light bleeding it was pink now its brown.... I contacted my fertility nurse and she said its perfectly normal at this stage, I'm sure we'll both be ok! 

Espoir - I am going in this afternoon for my Beta test, although I don't know how long the results take to come back. 

Caprily - I'm sure the clearblue will be fine, I tested on the clearblue as well as FRER as I wanted to see the words!!!! i'll be keeping everything crossed for you hun. 

AFM - The morning sickness is not fun, I keep gagging! I don't know how i'll keep it a secret at work if this continues. 

xx


----------



## Caprily

Lol Espoir - that's exactly my thoughts re Clear Blue! They are too harsh/brutal for me.
Good luck with the beta Sunflower, poor you having sickness already though so your levels must be pretty high. How many embryos did you transfer?


----------



## Chestnut5

Thinking of u espoir. It’s so hard when u can’t even interpret what ur body is doing. Fingers crossed all okay. 

I’m feeling a bit more relaxed today although I have had a very slight bit again. Have to remember this was normal last time. I’ve also got nausea when driving and during the day but eating is helping so far. Quite pleased to have it as a bit of reassurance. Not looking forward to what it will prob turn in to in a weeks time! 

Sunflower I was nauseous immediately with my twins and was vomiting from 4w5d. Was it just 1 embryo u transferred?


----------



## espoir17

THank you Chestnut, I am testing positive now but mega cramps and backache accompanied by spotting, my clinic said to prepare for the worst with all those 3 combined.  It isn’t looking good, I feel I’m in for a repeat miscarriage. I wish I wasn’t cramping so bad, I’m in a lot of pain.

I organised a really busy weekend for once after isolating myself for most of October and November, and don’t really feel up to it now. Chestnut how is your spotting? Hopefully cleared up? Fingers crossed for you and to everyone else.


----------



## Chestnut5

Oh espoir that’s awful. I’m so sorry to hear that. U think being busy will keep u distracted or are u just not in the mood? 

Spotting basically gone. If I look really closely there is a slight pink tinge when I wipe but it’s not even that often. Hoping all is fine and it has stopped. The last time my clinic said it was quite common when using the pessaries.


----------



## Inaaya

Hi espoir
I'm cramping spotting and back ache but civic waif just to keep them posted as it could be u need more progesterone?? They said bleeding spotting is normal and backache and cramping could be implantation ?? How many days past are u?? 

I had implantation bleed lasting 2 days with my boy and my girl I bled from 7-11 days past! Xx


----------



## espoir17

Hi Inaaya,

I am 8dp6dt so only about 3.5 weeks. I am already on the maximum dose of progesterone.
Clinic said bleeding or cramping alone is  normal, but all three together doesn’t bode well, really praying it will still work but been in a lot of pain. I’d be interested in hearing more of your story as it sounds positive? This isn’t really light cramping, it has been stopping me sleeping and has rarely let up for about 24 hours now. Spotting is on and off.


----------



## Inaaya

When's your beta?? I've got mine on Monday which will be 10 days past 5 day fet 

My cramping and back pain quite bad today but eases off then starts again, but it's not unbearable 
Spotting us light pink when I'm wiping 

Keep your chin up and try to relax xx


----------



## Caprily

Morning All
I'm now 11dp5dt and just got a BFP! I ended up using the dreaded digital as didn't manage to get a FRER yesterday. Hubby is away until tonight so I can't even tell him until later. I'll tell my 17 month old when he wakes up but don't think he will give me much of a response.
I am happy and terrified in equal measures as I cannot believe I would be lucky enough to have another child so will just take one small day at a time and hope for the best. I have been here before twice and it hasn't worked out.
How is everyone else doing? X


----------



## Chestnut5

Caprily that is such amazing news!!!! So delighted. I’m sure you’re near bursting not being able to tell your husband yet! How exciting though.


----------



## SunflowerEm

wooo hooo..... Caprily that's such amazing news, I woke up this morning and instantly thought of you! I'm so pleased for you...... this really is the magic thread!  

Do you guys tell your GP before you've had you first scan or do you wait? 

xx


----------



## espoir17

Congratulations! This is a lucky thread indeed! 
I would recommend telling your GP.

AFM - my BPFs are getting stronger so maybe a visit to EPU this morning, what fun! Cramping and spotting seems to be easing but still pessimistic for my chances.

Great news Caprily, seriously well done xxx


----------



## Chestnut5

I’ll probably go to my GP sometime next week if I get the chance. Espoir hope it goes okay today and possibly get some more answers/advice? I still have very pale pink when I wipe although it’s not even every time I go to the toilet. Can’t remember how long it lasted for last time. Possibly only 2 days. Hope it goes away soon. It does make u anxious - even when it’s nothing to be too concerned about yet


----------



## espoir17

Morning Chesnut! Try not to worry, my clinic said spotting without pain completely normal and even a good sign so hopefully no threat for you at all. Good luck staying calm x


----------



## Caprily

Thanks so much for the good wishes ladies, I really appreciate it xx
I think it's ok to go to the GP whenever you're ready as some surgeries can take a while so no harm in getting booked in. I think I will hold off for a couple of weeks as my surgery have moved quite quickly in the past.

I'm so sorry some of you ladies are still experiencing spotting and cramps, early pregnancy is just terrifying. I'm also on knicker watch now.

Hope all goes well at EPU Espoir xxx


----------



## SunflowerEm

Hope all goes well at EPU Espoir. 

I think i'll be a nervous wreak by the time the 9 months is up.... I have zero symptoms today :0(
I can't wait for my beta results, I did another FRER this morning and the line was a lot darker, as dark as the control line now so I hope that's a good start. 

How are you going to tell hubby Caprilly? my hubby works away most weeks, so I brought him I love you Daddy baby grow and put the clearblue 'pregnant' test next to it, his face was a picture :0) 

xxx


----------



## Inaaya

Congrats to all the bfps!! I did another test this morning and Line is same as yesterday's ! No darker :-( yesterday's was first morning pee today was third morning pee after a glass of orange juice should I be worried?? Xx


----------



## JLB30

Hi everyone. I've been reading this tread for weeks and to scared to write anything. I'm a little behind you all. We had our 2nd FET yesterday our last little frosty and my mind is already on over drive. 
It's so lovely and encouraging to see so many of you getting BFP


----------



## greatexpectations

Hi ladies,
Sorry I've been quiet. Super busy week.

Sorry to hear about the bfn's . I agree pregnancy tests are just the worst. I gave up using them years ago and have ever only used them after treatment as I just couldn't face the negative result. 

And massive congratulations to the bfp ladies. 

Sunflower love the babygrow idea. Must be tough with him being away a lot. 

Espoire hope you got some reassurance at the clinic. It's so hard not knowing what all these things mean. 

Hi JLB  congratulations on being PUPO..when is OTD for you?



Sorry so few personals As on my phone.

AFM had ET last Friday. Feeling nothing until today (AF due) when I have a little cramping. So on knicker watch! On my first ivf cycle I bled very early and was bfn. second cycle was bfp with no spotting at all (but on gestone) so not reaĺy sure what to expect on a fet. Otherwise I'm doing ok. Have had a crazy busy week so that has helped but now it's the weekend I'm starting to go a little nuts. OTD IS Wednesday! X


----------



## JLB30

My OTD is 14th Dec which feels like a life time away. I'm going to try not test early as we did last time and it was devastating to see the dream was over.


----------



## Caprily

I love that idea Sunflower - I wish I was more creative. The digital test screen has gone now but I took a picture on my phone so I will probably just show him the picture.

Welcome JLB and congratulations on being PUPO! 14th Dec may come round surprisingly quick. I think we all just tried to keep busy in our own ways (and early nights) so the time would feel like its passing quicker.

Congrats to you too GreatExpectations! Wednesday is just round the corner. Will you test at home or do your clinic offer a blood test?

Inaaya - I think it's really hard to work out the darkness of the tests and your beta is on Monday so I wouldn't worry in your position.

Espoir / Chestnut - any more of the dreaded spotting?
Jess - how are you getting on?
Caz - been thinking of you xx
All other ladies - hope you are doing ok
Xx


----------



## greatexpectations

Caprily I'll test at home. My clinic doesn't do bloods. I'm actually starting to dread OTD. I just don't want to see a negative. How are you feeling? 

JLB it really will come around quickly. Keep busy and do some fun things to keep you positive.

I'm actually quite stressed today. I'm even considering a glass of wine tonight just to relax me bit.


----------



## espoir17

Great expectations, hold on just that little bit longer, you’ve done so well to get here. you might beat yourself up a bit afterwards. Try some chocolate instead, or coax OH into giving you a head massage, or watch your favourite film.  In all honesty though I hardly think a glass of wine will make a huge difference to the outcome so do what you need to do to relax. I should listen to my own advice though as I am anything but relaxed.

Inaaya, hang on in there, I’m rooting for you as we have the same scary symptoms. And welcome to JLB.

AFM EPU would not accept me without going via A&E so I did private beta instead and got 105 at 9dp6dt. Just hoping the bleeding and pain was a false alarm, likely to rush off to do betas first thing Monday. I am still spotting with lessened cramps now, just wish it would go away. Thanks for all the encouraging messages, they are truly helping to keep me going right now. Xxx


----------



## Chestnut5

Welcome JLB30 and congrats on ET. Hope u manage to keep busy and distracted. 

Not long to go greatexpectations! 

I had no spotting all day and then some again between 5-7. It’s been the same the last 3 days. Alway that time. So odd. Getting me down a bit because I keep thinking it’s stopped only to have it again in evening.


----------



## SunflowerEm

Welcome Jlb30 

How’s everyone doing? 
My beta came back at 285 my nurse said that’s a good level but my progesterone is on the low side so I’ve had to up my pessaries what joy!!! Again today I have no symptoms which is unnerving, but I keep reminding myself if this was a ‘normal’ conception I probably wouldn’t even know I was pregnant. 

Chestnut I have random spotting it’s so strange, but then we don’t really know what’s going on with our bodies! 

Caprilly how did hubby take the news? 
Xx


----------



## Caprily

He took it well thanks for asking Sunflower - but we have been here twice before and it hasn't worked out so we are both super cautious at this stage and can't think further ahead than one day at a time.

Chestnut - I am so sorry you are still being tortured by the dreaded spotting. Is the plan to wait it out until you're able to have a scan?

So who has what this week. I have my beta on Tuesday OTD, GreatExpectations is on Wednesday, Jess has follow up on Thursday I think, Inaaya OTD morrow. Have I missed anyone for this week?


----------



## Inaaya

Hi caprily, bloods tommotow for me which will be 10 days past my official it's date for bloods was tosay as my clinic does at 9 days past but as it's a Sunday I'm doing tommorow, if I didn't do blood tests my office test date Wednesday at 12 days past.  Think clinics vary on their OTD as I had my fet on 24 November 
Good luck to all keeping fingers crossed for everyone xx


----------



## Inaaya

I did a Sufi clear blue rusty and it came up pregnant 1-2 weeks cx


----------



## Inaaya

Digi clear blue!!


----------



## Chestnut5

That's great news Inaaya. Congrats. Good luck for tomorrow. 

Wow caprily you've done well to remember everyone's dates. Hope all goes well. I might ring clinic tomorrow. When I spotted last time my old clinic brought me in for bloods and my hsg was super high which really reassured me. I might ask for blood test again.


----------



## Caprily

Morning ladies
It's not looking good for me - after taking the digital on Saturday, I took a FRER this morning and the line is so faint.
For all my previous pregnancies, successful or miscarriage, I have sat and watched the line come up very clearly and strong straight away. I sat and watched this and it took the full three minutes to give a line - I don't have to squint for it but it is so faint. There's no way that can be a good sign at all - I'm realistic.
I have blood test tomorrow so will be interesting to see what that comes back with compared to when I had my DS. But I hope I am now not faced with weeks of uncertainty or worse, another ectopic. I can handle a flat 'no' from an unsuccessful cycle but it's cruel when you get a BFP and it's taken away.
Sorry for the negative post and I am ok, just disappointed and don't want this to be dragged out.


----------



## espoir17

OH Caprily, this journey is such a difficult one and the uncertainty makes it a million times harder. Try not to draw conclusions as this early stage without medical advice. I don’t think you can compare pregnancies at this stage.  You have got a BFP, and there is every chance that your embryo is growing away nicely inside. Tomorrow is a long time to wait for bloods, any chance you can move them earlier? Really praying for you that is it not ectopic, and I agree dragging the process out with the hope of a viable pregnancy is so cruel. 

I feel similarly for my bloods today, very low HCG and have had all the signs for a miscarriage, just have to hope but even if my bloods come back good I still have two plus weeks to wait for a scan...going out of my mind thinking will it last, will it not?


----------



## Caprily

Thank you so much Espoir - you will never know how comforting I just found those words xx
I truly wish you the very best with your bloods today, please keep us posted xxx


----------



## greatexpectations

Caprily, sorry to hear this but as Espoir says it's very difficult to draw any conclusions, especially as you used a different test. 
I really understand the uncertainty is the hardest thing to deal with. Hopefully they  can give you some reassurance when you have your bloods tomorrow. 

Espoire, have you had your second bloods yet? Thinking of you.

Inaya, fantastic news. Congratulations. 

How is everyone else doing? 

I'm just waiting for Wednesday. Had an early night in the end on Saturday. Trying to keep busy today and tomorrow. Exciting things like my tax return! Xx


----------



## Chestnut5

Caprily sorry to hear about the test but as the girls say - it may not mean anything. Still a BFP. I am feeling similar to u today about the dragged out process. I am so upset. I have the pink again today when I wipe only it’s been every time now and it’s getting deeper in colour. I feel sick with fear. I would have preferred a straight ‘no’ too rather than this. Getting bloods today and Wednesday afternoon and will hear on thurs if hsg going up. I don’t know if I’m imagining it or not but feeling slightly pms. Not cramps but a kind of heavy feeling I sometimes get before period. I feel so low.


----------



## espoir17

Chestnut, I am with you here, these exact symptoms are terrifying the life out of me. I am really struggling today with exactly the same feelings. I am fine until I feel more cramps and wen more spotting.
What time do you get blood results back?

I know this is going to be the most difficult thing in the world but you are  pregnant so relax as best best you can: bleeding and cramping can be normal. Is there any chance you can put  yourself on bed rest?

Do something to distract the mind, and don’t over exert. Fingers tightly crossed for you xxx


----------



## SunflowerEm

Oh ladies.... what a ****ty Monday! 
Think positive ladies, I’ll be keeping everything crossed for you all xxx

We had to have our dog put down this morning he was nearly 14 and had dementia after a bad weekend we decided it was the kind thing to do but I’m heartbroken we’ve had him since he was 6 weeks old 

God some please have some good news 
Xx


----------



## Chestnut5

Oh sunflower! Poor wee pup.

Espoir thanks for the words. I just had bloods and should hear back tomorrow. Nurse said if hsg in my boots I’m probably out but if looking okay I’ll get more bloods on wed and see if it’s increasing. I don’t think I’ve ever been so stressed in my life. No chance for bed rest with 2 toddlers at home but will try and exert myself as little as possible. Thinking of u! When will know more?


----------



## Caprily

Wow, so much has changed on this thread in the last day.

Ladies, I am genuinely so sorry that most of you are experiencing this cruel torture aswell.  Chestnut has hit the nail on the head - we can deal with a flat no but it's all this not knowing and dragging out an already harsh process.  And on top of christmas too....

So sorry about your dog Sunflower, I know they are part of the family.

All we can do is play this awful, cruel waiting game.  Personally, I have made my peace with an unviable pregnancy and am fully expecting a low beta tomorrow.  I just hope it all goes away quickly.  I'm not saying that to be negative or to attention seek, I'm being realistic about my own situation.  

That is not to say that anyone else should make their peace with their situation - it sounds like every single one of us could go either way at this point.

The only positive I can think of is that we will all know either way within 2/3 weeks because if any of us make it to scan stage, we should be seeing heart beats by 6-7 weeks.  Even typing that far away just makes me feel sick.

Sorry that this post is so depressing but I am really touched by the messages received and it's lovely that we are all able to help/support each other xxx


----------



## espoir17

All I want for Christmas is a heartbeat. And not my own. No amount of mulled wine is gonna cut it...


----------



## espoir17

Caprily, hold on in there. My beta has gone from 105 9dp6dt to 366 11dp6dt and I have had unbearable cramps and spotting and backpain to end all backpain. Really hoping I can make it to heartbeat unlike last time where I lost it 19dp5dt. I don’t think you can rely on those tests, it is down to those bloods now and you will know by this time tomorrow. Keep your chin up if you can and rest as much as possible in the meantime.

Chestnut, I understand your stress, just at the time when we are supposed to try to relax the most this process puts us through these silly mind games. I guess the stakes are simply just so high. You’ve passed the major hurdle though, getting pregnant, so don’t give up yet. Let us know as soon as you hear anything. Same for you Inaaya, all the very best on those betas, your hard working is paying off.

Sunflower, sorry to hear about your doggie, that is sad, but hopefully a new door is  opening for you as you run beta number is great. What dpt was that? Keep at it with the bum bullets, I have to take two a day plus injections for my progesterone levels.

Greatexpectations, you have some discipline waiting to test, have you managed to make it through all the way to OTD? That surely deserves a positive result.

Jen, my fingers are really tightly crossed for tomorrow, wishing you all the luck in the world. 

And JLB it might seem far away but it will come round (no doubt with increasing anxiety).

I can’t go back far enough on my phone to make more personals, but was wondering jess how you are getting on. Lots of hugs to you and heaps of luck for the scan this week. X


----------



## Caprily

Oh wow Espoir!!! You've just thrown a nice bit of positivity back into the thread - they are decent numbers and more than doubled in the last 48 hours. I am so pleased to read your good news. Wow - you are very very much back in the game!

Flippin' heck what a rollercoaster. It's sending us all loopy!

Thanks for thinking of me, especially when you have so much going on yourself.

I'm going to cinema tonight so am hoping that will provide a nice bit of distraction xxx


----------



## SunflowerEm

Thanks ladies, poor little thing the house feels so different!

How’s everyone feeling tonight? 

This is such a rollercoaster isn’t it, I’m doing ok today zero symptoms but I’m just hoping I’m one of the lucky ones boobs feel a little sore and the odd cramp but apart from that I feel ok! 
Scan has been booked for 18th December I’m worried that’s a little early as I’ll only be 6 weeks and 4 days I would have hoped it was closer to 7 weeks but as it’s close to Xmas they finish early! 

Good luck for the beta tomorrow Caprilly 
I’m with you espoir all I want for Xmas is to see a perfectly healthy baby on the screen. 
My beta was day 10 I won’t be having any further betas so nothing now until 18th dec seems like forever away!


----------



## Chestnut5

Espoir you’ve done such a good job building us all up and giving us comfort and positivity. Thank you. Great numbers! Heading in right direction.

Sunflower my scan is that day too. Feels like a lifetime away. 

My husband bought me a clear blue test that tells the weeks. I was 5 weeks on Friday past and the test came up as pregnant 3+weeks (aka 5+weeks from start of cycle). I am pleased as at least I know my hormones where going up until Friday/Saturday at least. It’s given me some reassurance.


----------



## Inaaya

Espoir congrats!! Brilliant doubling time! When will u book your scan? 
Chestnut when's your scan 3+ on digi at 5 weeks is brilliant! Xx


----------



## Caprily

Just a quick one as I've just pulled up to the cinema and about to go in. You should definitely be reassured by that Chestnut - really pleased to read that !!!! Xx


----------



## JLB30

SunflowerEm I'm sorry to hear about your doggie sending a big hug 
Your all doing amazing!!  
I've managed to start relaxing abit now  (I've had a little chat with myself) positive mental attitude. Plus I've gone back to work today so that going to keep me busy. 
But then this afternoon my IBS has kick off   months of keeping it at bay my body decide to mess with me. God now what I've eaten to kick it off it's so annoying. 

Xxxxx


----------



## greatexpectations

Morning everyone  
What a few days everyone is having. Im so sorry that it's such a horrible time for everyone .
Well done Espoir in bringing everyone some positivity. Those are great numbers! My waiting to more about avoiding the pain of seeing a negative. If i could I'd wait longer. I just don't want to know if it's failed! I have basically no symptoms (other than occasional sore boobs and that's likely to be due to the progesterone anyway. )

Caprily, hope you had a great time at the cinema, what did you See? What time are your bloods? 

Chestnut hope you feel better for your test. That's such a good sign. 

Sunflower on really feel for you. Must be a very difficult time. Will you get another puppy? My clinic doesn't do bloods at all. We just report back after poas and get a scan date. 

JLB sorry to hear you've had a flare up. Hope it settles down quickly. 

Hoping today is a better day for everyone. Xxx


----------



## Chestnut5

JLB that is so miserable. Hope u manage to get it back under control. 

Greatexpectations when do u test again? The few days have felt like the longest of my life - I can’t keep a track of when things r happening! 

I’ve had no staining so far today although yesterday was the only day I’d had it all day. Was normally just a couple of hours in evening. Tired and nauseous today. Will be getting first set of blood results back around lunch today.


----------



## Inaaya

Chestnut will be looking out for your update! I've just got results back and hcg is 224 at 10 days past xx


----------



## Caprily

Hi ladies, bloods done and should get the results later but might not be until the morning. Don't think I want to know anymore! I saw Justice League last night and it was a great distraction.

Great level there Inaaya - congratulations!!!
Good luck for today's bloods Chestnut
Espoir - how are you feeling today?
JLB - as a fellow IBS suffererer, I feel your pain. Hope you are ok.
Sunflower - we saw a heartbeat at 6 weeks 2 days with my little boy.
GreatExpectations - only one more sleep for you. Hope the tax return kept you busy haha.

Hope everyone else is ok and sending love and hugs xxx


----------



## Inaaya

Guys when you get your hcg done do you get progesterone done aswell?? I did and level was 15 I thought that was low but Clinic said it's ok? Xx


----------



## Chestnut5

I brilliant inaaya. I’m sure ur pleased. I’ve no idea about progesterone. 

Good luck caprily. Fingers crossed for u. 

Bloods came back. Apparently for the day I’m on the average is 6000 and mine was 6252 so they’ve no concerns. They’re said they don’t even think there’s any point in repeating bloods tomorrow because my symptoms and numbers don’t worry them. So relieved. If spotting gets heavier they said to ring in again if I’m worried.


----------



## Caprily

Oh Chestnut, so lovely to hear some good news !!  That is a brilliant HCG.

As for me - my HCG came back at 4. So at least it is a flat no now and will not get dragged out for weeks on end so I am grateful for that.  
I can stop taking my medication and should start bleeding in the next couple of days.  The nurse said that the fact I got a positive on a digital at the weekend (which usually have a minimum of HCG 50) then the faint line on the first response and HCG of 4 goes to show that it did try to implant but didn't develop.  

I've had a little cry but I am so grateful that I have my little boy from my last FET and I have one more left in the freezer so I will pick myself up again and enjoy my Christmas.

I can honestly say you lovely ladies have all been amazing - thank you so so so so much for your kindness and support.  I only told one person in real life (aside from my husband!) so this thread has been a lifeline for me.  I'll keep popping up to see how everyone is getting on and if there is anything i can help with.  Hope all the BFP ladies are doing well and there are more BFPs to come for those waiting to test xxxx


----------



## Chestnut5

Oh caprily. I am so sad to read your post. I’m sorry this wasn’t your time. You sound like you have a really good outlook though and it is good as u say that it’s not drawn out over weeks. I hope you can enjoy Christmas and spoil your little one and I’m glad this isn’t necessarily the end for u and there’s the option of another FET. Will be thinking of u. You have been such a great support to all of us.


----------



## Inaaya

Caprily I'm so sorry Hun xx


----------



## SunflowerEm

Oh Caprilly, sending you big hugs Hun, take care of yourself have extra snuggles with your little man tonight. 
Xxx


----------



## espoir17

Caprily, so close yet so far. That is real sad news, I was really hoping that it would work out in your favour.
It is difficult to be positive at this time, but try to use the festive season to cheer yourself up and think of that embryo on ice. Let that be the lucky one! I’ll be thinking of you.

Chestnut, great news for you today, and leading the pack on the betas. Did you have any other worrying symptoms other than the spotting? Nice to know your clinic isn’t at all worried.


----------



## Chestnut5

Espoir it’s really only been the spotting. Lower back was a bit sore yesterday evening but think it ended up being constipation pain (sorry tmi). I’m definitely having pregnancy symptoms now of that horrible exhaustion and nausea. No sickness yet and fingers crossed it won’t be as bad as my twin pregnancy. Think I’m going to be so nervous until first scan though.


----------



## Jessica7

Caprily I’m so sorry to hear this. It happened to us last cycle and it’s horrid. I will wish you the very best of luck on the next one - I will hope the best has been saved for last xx

I’m so sorry to read so many people are having worrying times. This is such a rollercoaster and so painful. I’m thinking of you all - it’s so hard to look back on the phone but I’m thinking about you all. Like Captily it’s lovely to be part of the group, even if I’ve been quiet over the last week. 

We are back for our second scan tomorrow and I should be 8 weeks. I’ve veered all week between complete despair and matter of fact resignation, to hope. I’m pretty sure it will be bad news tomorrow but I am hopeful, if realistic. This is all so hard, but like Caprily I am blessed with a little munchkin to lift my spirits. I shouldn’t complain as I am the luckiest lady to have him. Let’s see what tomorrow holds. 

J x


----------



## greatexpectations

Caprily I'm so sorry to hear your news. Hopefully that last frostie will be the one. Look after yourself, get lots if cuddles from your little one and I'm sure the new year will bring new hope and hoy for you.

Chestnut those are great numbers. When is your scan? 

Jess, thinking of you today. 

AFM  tested this morning and it's a BFP! I'm thrilled, in shock and already worrying. OH said he knew as I was super tired and Moody! I hadn't even realised! I will contact the clinic for a scan date. I just hope they can squeeze it in before Christmas. 6


----------



## SunflowerEm

Morning Ladies, 

Caprilly, I hope you're doing ok hun? like the others have said think of that lovely little frostie you have left. 

Chestnut - Those are fab numbers, you must be so pleased? roll on the 18th Dec huh!!! 

Jess - i'll be keeping everything crossed for you today I really hope its a positive outcome. 

Great expectations - What fabulous news, huge congratulations, fingers crossed the clinic scan you before xmas. 

AFM - I tried to get a doctors appointment yesterday, and I can't see my doctor until 20th Dec which is 2 days after my scan so hopefully i'll definitely be telling him I'm finally pregnant!! 
I'm feeling ok, apart from a bad stomach as soon as I eat I'm off to the bathroom (sorry tmi). 

How's everyone else doing? I'm going to see my grandparents in Kent on Saturday with my mum its going to be so hard not telling them.


----------



## espoir17

Greatexpectations, that is awesome news! Well done, you’ve made the biggest hurdle now, so hang on in there.

Jessica, really keeping fingers crossed for you today, do let us know how it goes. Xxx

Sunflower, how will you wait until then to scan?! I admire your patience, I’m wondering if I should not do a scan earlier but afraid I won’t see anything.

Caprily, how were the cuddles? Any ideas on when you’ll start again? Maybe a break over Christmas is what is needed.

AFM, extremely worried still by the cramps and the backache. Needing to use painkillers and I did spot a little yesterday for the 6th day on the run. Literally lay in my bed all day, and i feel like I could miscarry at any minute. How long should I hold out until I scan? I can get a referral easily enough due to my ectopics or could try walk-in EPU (though I am scared of that clinic as each time I go they tell me I have lost a baby and that has happened 3 times now) but I know I am still too early to see anything which will worry me even more. Should be 4 weeks and 3 or 4 days by now, I think. What do you think ladies?


----------



## Inaaya

Espoir are you sure you don't need more progesterone support?? 
I bled from days 7-11 days past with cramps with baby girl then it stopped and then had a big bleed at exactly 5 weeks 3 days so I got a private scan and they saw a heartbeat but also saw I had a sub heamotoma which explained the bleed they said I should expect more bleeding and I had another bleed at 6 weeks 3 days then nothing 

I think it's early for a scan yet maybe wait another week I know it's hard xx


----------



## espoir17

Thanks Inaaya, They tell me I’m on the maximum levels already, 2 injections and 2 suppositories daily. My levels were very high about a week ago.

It isn’t really the spotting that concerns me most, it is quite light now, but rather the pains. Big cramps that seem constant and mega backache. All these combined makes me so worried...

When did you get your heartbeat exactly, do you remember?

Forgot to add I am very dizzy too


----------



## Inaaya

With first baby heartbeat at exactly 7 weeks second it was 5 weeks 3 days 
I think general rule is anytime after 6 weeks but I would try to get one earlier if I was u? Maybe it's a vanishing two ?? 

Cramping can also be uterus streching? I'm 4 weeks 3 days excsvgky today (had transfer 24 November) and have cramping and backache but no backache now xx

I'm hoping to get Shan on 20 December I'll be 6 weeks 3 days


----------



## Chestnut5

Greatexpectations that is amazing news. I am so delighted for u!! I’m sure u are just over the moon. Felt like such a long wait until your test! 

Espoir I’m sorry your feeling so anxious and in pain. Have u rang ur clinic for advice? I’m sure they would advise u about when u can scan. How far along are u again? 

Thinking of u Jessica xx

I’ve had quite bad nausea today. It goes away when I eat but is back 20 min after. A good sign though. Still spotting although brownish today. I’m hoping that might mean it’s coming to the end of it but who knows. I just feel like time is going so slowly at the minute.


----------



## greatexpectations

Morning everyone. Thank you for your lovely messages. 
I have been given a scan date for 21st Dec. I'll be 6 weeks +4 .
I saw a heartbeat with my daughter the 6 weeks +5 so hoping for the same. Seen a a long way off.  

Espoir are you feeling any better today?  Can your clinic give you any support? 

Inaaya we transferred the same day! 

Chestnut I'm waiting for the nausia to hit. I'm wasn't too sick with my first pregnancy but felt awful for months! I almost looking forward to it! 

Sunflower hope you are feeling better. We've not told anyone this time around. Going to keep it under wraps for a while I think. 

Xxx


----------



## Jessica7

Hi all, 

Congrats to everyone with good news this week. 

Sadly although they saw a heartbeat yesterday the fetus hasn’t grown at all so it’s a case of waiting for the inevitable now. We are very sad but it is eased by my little boy who has sensed something is wrong and is up for lots of cuddles. This was our last shot at FET so I think we will have a few months break and then consider starting ICSI again in the new year, but for now I suspect it might be a boozy Christmas and some time as a family. 


Thanks for all your kind words and I really wish you all the very best for your pregnancies. It’s such a tough journey but I have the evidence to see that it is worth it - and I know how lucky I am already. 
J x


----------



## Inaaya

Great expectations! Sorry I must have missed your bfp news! Massive congrats!! 
Are u 4 weeks 4 days today? I'm hoping to get a scan on 20 Dec which will make me 6 weeks 3 days! 

How many hcg tests have u had? I had one on 10 days past and my next one is today at 13 days past I'm so nervous it's! Xx


----------



## Inaaya

Jessica I'm so so sorry Hun , thinking of u xx


----------



## espoir17

JESSICA, that sucks, it really does. How cruel to have this taken away from you.
Take solace in your son, lots of love xxx


----------



## greatexpectations

Jessica I'm so sorry to hear this. So cruel and unfair. Enjoy those  cuddles and good luck for the new year.

Inaaya yes I am 4 weeks 4 days today! I don't get any blood tests. Just a pregnancy test and then 6 week scan. Hope those numbers come back nice and strong. 

Xx


----------



## Chestnut5

Jessica I am just so sad for u. Especially hard that things were so drawn out. Cuddle that gorgeous little boy and enjoy family time at Christmas. It really is such a privlege to get to be mums to the little ones we have at home. Really wish u all the best for the new year. Thinking of u xx


----------



## SunflowerEm

Oh Jessica I’m so sure to hear this, thinking of you Hun take care xx


----------



## JLB30

Good evening everyone. 
I'm so sorry to hear that Jessica 
Unfortunately I'm out too. I started bleeding on Wednesday which was only 6 days after transfer ans very quickly turn to one of the worse period ever (sorry for details) not sure whats going on as the same happen to the day on our 1st cycle. I've still got to stay on my meds until OTD which is still a week away.
Hopefully we'll get some answer soon.  

I wish you all the best of luck. Xxx


----------



## Chestnut5

So sorry to hear that JLB. Hope your keeping okay and have had a chance to rest up. I hope there are answers for u xx


----------



## espoir17

JLB that is rubbish news, you must be pretty gutted. Having the worst period in the world plus remaining on the drugs can only be compounding the issue. You must be a very strong woman to be able to cope with this. Good luck with whatever your plan is next, and use Christmas as comfort. Xxx

Best of luck to Inaaya today for those bloods, I’m thinking I might get more today to try to help me relax over the weekend. Let us know once you know x


----------



## greatexpectations

JLB I'm so sorry. This is such a horrible, cruel and unfair process to go through. Take care of yourself and OH. Wishing you all the best for the future whatever you decide to do. Xx


----------



## Inaaya

Jlb so sorry Hun 
I had my second lot of hcg done and numbers rising xx


----------



## espoir17

Well done inaaya, what number are you at?


----------



## Inaaya

13 days past it was 676 xx


----------



## espoir17

YAY!!!! That is great xx


----------



## Chestnut5

Great news inaaya. I’m sure that’s so reassuring for u. 

I feel horrific today with nausea. No vomiting yet but imagine it won’t be too far off.


----------



## SunflowerEm

Great numbers Inaaya you must be so pleased. 

Jlb I’m so sorry Hun take care of yourself xx

Chestnut so sorry to hear about the nausea, I’ve found polos really help and ginger tea 
Xx


----------



## Chestnut5

Thanks 😊 So I can’t keep track of everyone’s going ons at the min. Where is everyone in the process and when is everyone’s next appointment? 

I’m 6weeks pregnant today and scan on 18th December


----------



## greatexpectations

Inaaya great news. Do you have any.ore before your scan? 

Chestnut I am a bit lost too with where everyone is. I'm 4 weeks 5days. My scan is 21st December. 

X


----------



## espoir17

5 weeks today, praying for 35 more...if I make through this week I might scan Friday.

Happy festive weekends everyone, keep having to break through my fear and remind myself that ‘tis the season to be jolly xxx


----------



## Chestnut5

Espoir has the cramping stopped? What about the spotting? I still have very slight spotting but not as regular and it’s very light.


----------



## greatexpectations

Hello everyone. Hope you all had good weekends and are feeling well. 
I'm still feeling nothing which is freaking me out a little bit. It feels like a long time until my scan next Thursday. 

It's hard to keep busy in the run up to Christmas when it's tricky to socialise! I'm out on Friday night with the girls and I have no idea how I'm going hide/explain the fact I'm not drinking. 

Otherwise all is well. 
Xxx


----------



## espoir17

I think I might be miscarrying. Heavier pink spotting now and very bad back pain, I am stuck at work too after having had so much time off.
Please can this not happen again, I don’t think I will bear it


----------



## Inaaya

Espoir can u get a early scan?? See what's going on? Maybe at early pregnancy unit ? Can u not say your sick and go home and rest thinking of u xx


----------



## greatexpectations

Espoire, so sorry to hear this. Can you get to epu? Get signed off and rest at home? Thinking of uoh lots. Xxx


----------



## espoir17

Thanks ladies, I took Inaaya’s advice and went for a scan at 5+2, the pregnancy appears to be there on a scan, they said it is early days but that it seems as it should be. They believe my uterus could be irritated, I can tell I am certainly irritated as these cramps and pains just scare the living daylights out of me. They are still going on right now! I’m going back in a week.

Chestnut, how is your nausea? I’d swap my symptoms for tha any day of the week and hoping I’ll grow to regret that comment.

Greatexpectations, one good excuse for not drinking is to say you drank so much the night before that you can’t possibly face it. Or just pretend to drink and empty it in the toilet.

How are you doing sunflower?


----------



## Chestnut5

Oh Espoir I'm so sorry you're going through this. I'm sure it's so scary but that's good news from scan today. Rest as much as u can. Now is not the time to worry about work. 

My nausea has gotten so so bad but I feel awful even mentioning it with what you're going through. I need to just suck it up and remember it's a positive symptom. 

Greatexpectations that's a good idea from Espoir about drinking too much to night before. Or say you're taking antibiotics or something. Or order yourself a non alcoholic version of something and just let on ur drinking. Or drive.


----------



## SunflowerEm

Hey Ladies, 

I'm ok thank you Espoir, I'm sorry you're still having issues, glad you had a positive scan. 

Chestnut - sorry to hear about your nausea, it must be awful... 

AFM - I'm feeling ok, i'm a little crampy now and again, and the brown discharge when I wipe has returned, I'm hoping its nothing to worry about, my scan is next Monday and that can't come quick enough... 

How's everyone else feeling?
xx


----------



## Inaaya

Sunflower how many weeks are u?? I'm 5 weeks 2 days today and have been spotting and cramping soccer morning 
Clinic said it could be the pessaries I'm on or it could be the blood thinners I'm so worried 
My scans not till December 21 x


----------



## SunflowerEm

Hi Inaaya, 

I'm 5 wks & 5 days... my nurse said its perfectly normal at this stage, but its still very worrying! 
roll on next week huh!!! 
xx


----------



## greatexpectations

Hi ladies  
I was feeling anxious this afternoon so i thought I would do a pregnancy test for make myself feel better. I used a really old expired test which was negative and then a new clear blue digital one. Which was a resounding 'not pregnant' 
That must mean a chemical pregnancy right? I've had no spotting or bleeding so I'm assuming the progesterone is keeping my period away. I'm devastated. 
I'll test again in the morning but I'm not hopeful. 
A couple of questions though. If I'm pregnant I'm 5 weeks + 2. Even in the afternoon you'd expect a positive? 
There was only about an hour between the 2 tests so the cleanblue was quite dilute wee. Could this even at this stage cause a false negative?


----------



## Chestnut5

Greatexpectations I am so sorry to hear this! I don’t want to sound negative but I’m pretty sure you’d get a positive at this stage regardless of when in the day etc u test. I’m not a medic though so don’t go by me. What is ur next step? Are u going into ur clinic for a blood test? Thinking of u xx


----------



## greatexpectations

Thanks chestnut. That's what I thought. I actually have a gp appointment tomorrow. I'm not sure if it's worth going as I doubt they can do anything. 
I'll call my clinic in the morning and get some advice. 
I'm numb.


----------



## espoir17

Greatexpectations, that is awful news. When did you last test before today? I think if I were you I’d probably go get some bloods done tomorrow first thing. I’m quite surprised you are testing negative after all this time. Really hoping for you that you are still very much pregnant x


----------



## greatexpectations

Thanks Espoire, Im pretty sure it could be a chemical. I'm on high progesterone so I think it's just stopped me from bleeding. I tested on 6th December (otd) so nearly a week ago and not tested since. my clinic doesn't do bloods so not sure how I could get them. 
I'll do another test in the morning and email them. At least I've found out before my scan next week.


----------



## SunflowerEm

Oh great I’m so sorry Hun, I would suggest testing in the morning and going from there. 
Thinking of you Hun xx


----------



## greatexpectations

Thanks Sunflower. 
Another BFN this morning. I've emailed my clinic and asked them to give me a scan tomorrow to confirm. I can't wait until next week.


----------



## Inaaya

Great expectations I'm so sorry xx


----------



## SunflowerEm

Sending you hugs hun xx


----------



## Chestnut5

I’m so sorry ur going through this greatexpectations. Sending my love xx


----------



## greatexpectations

Thanks all. I've been taking great comfort in my daughter and having lots of cuddles. Reminds me how lucky I really am. 
I'm going in for a blood test  tomorrow and then next steps depending on results.


----------



## espoir17

Greatexpectations, I just don’t understand how that could be, what a cruel thing to happen. Hope that you will be ok, sending my thoughts to you and your family xxx


----------



## greatexpectations

Thanks Espoir. 
I started spotting yesterday and then over night very heavy bleeding. I'm on my way to the clinic now but the blood test seems unnecessary now. Hopefully I'll be able to talk to someone though. I can only think that it was a very early loss and the progesterone held off the bleeding until now. 
I'm actually relieved that I know it's over rather than being in a funny limbo. 
I know how lucky we are already and we have 3 more frozen embryos to use in the new year. I'll concentrate on Christmas now and make some decisions in January.

Thank you all for your amazing support. 
Good luck with your scans next week, I'll keep an eye out for the news. Xxxxx


----------



## SunflowerEm

What a positive way to look at things great... sending you love and hugs! 

I had some light red blood yesterday, it only happened twice when wiping, and then went to a light pink but I'm going in this afternoon for a beta test to make sure everythings as it should be I took a clearblue week test yesterday and it said pregnant 2-3 weeks so I'm praying my little peanut is still there. 

how's everything else doing?
xx


----------



## Chestnut5

GrEatexpectations I’m glad ur able to have a positive outlook. It’s nice that there is options and hope for the new year. I hope u are able to enjoy Christmas with ur family. 

Sunflower I’ve had spotting on and off like that for nearly 2 weeks. Comes and goes. I think it’s the pessaries.

I’ve had constant nausea and vomiting for the last 3 days. I was hoping this time wouldn’t be as bad as my twin pregnancy but it’s really horrific. Hard with 2 wee ones to look after too.


----------



## Chestnut5

Anyone else got scans this week? Mine is tomorrow (7w3d)


----------



## SunflowerEm

Mines tomorrow as well, I’ll be 6w4d. 
Also had my midwife appointment this morning I was shocked it was so early and when I got there they had my due date as 29th July but she said it was fine for me to be booked in! 

What time is your scan tomorrow chestnut? Mine isn’t until the evening


----------



## espoir17

Good luck tomorrow ladies. I have one at the end of the day tomorrow too but as you’ll already know Sunflower, I’ve been told to prepare for be worst. Totally gutted still but praying for a miracle. 
Really hoping you both get the results that you want xxx


----------



## Chestnut5

Oh Espoir I really hope u have ur miracle too. Good luck.

Mine is at 11am sunflower. Getting nervous now. All the best with yours this evening.


----------



## Chestnut5

Scan went well. Strong little heart beat and all looks good. I’m so relieved and thankful. I’ve everything crossed for u girls xx


----------



## espoir17

That is such great news Chestnut, you lucky thing! You must be thrilled. Hoping that you are starting a very positive trend on this thread today x


----------



## SunflowerEm

Aww chestnut that’s wonderful news so please for you xx

Any news Espoir? 

Perfect little strong heartbeat found, I’m so thrilled and I just can’t wait to tell my family 
Xx


----------



## Roses2725

i had my scan today (8w) however they couldn't find a heartbeat... I am going in for another scan next week just to be 100% sure.. are there any other scans we can do? They are saying high chance its a miscarriage as the foetus didn't grow according to their calculations...


----------



## espoir17

OH NO roses, I was really expecting me to be the one without a heartbeat. That must be such worrying news.
I would recommend that you try not to panic, much easier said than done, I panicked last week and actually things might be turning around.
You could go and get another opinion, where are you based? I have received two conflicting opinions after scans, so it could be prudent. Ideally you need to have someone evaluate growth over a period. Did you have a previous scan? Also it is still very early days, what did they say about the growth?

I don’t really want to post this right after your update but I had my scan today and they found a heartbeat. I am 6+2. It is very slow, half the rate most have been posting at 60bpm, but nonetheless it shows progress and the EPU insist it is in the right position. I don’t know what to think anymore as last week I was told to prepare for  worst, but know that I have to really hope now and try to convince myself that maybe I have a chance.


----------



## SunflowerEm

Roses, I'm sp sorry to hear your sad news. take care of yourself hun xx

Oh wow Espoir you must feel so confused! i'll be keeping everything crossed hun 
xx


----------



## Roses2725

espoir17 said:


> OH NO roses, I was really expecting me to be the one without a heartbeat. That must be such worrying news.
> I would recommend that you try not to panic, much easier said than done, I panicked last week and actually things might be turning around.
> You could go and get another opinion, where are you based? I have received two conflicting opinions after scans, so it could be prudent. Ideally you need to have someone evaluate growth over a period. Did you have a previous scan? Also it is still very early days, what did they say about the growth?
> 
> I don't really want to post this right after your update but I had my scan today and they found a heartbeat. I am 6+2. It is very slow, half the rate most have been posting at 60bpm, but nonetheless it shows progress and the EPU insist it is in the right position. I don't know what to think anymore as last week I was told to prepare for worst, but know that I have to really hope now and try to convince myself that maybe I have a chance.


i am in Beaconsfield...Husband wants to get another scan from elsewhere... He is not confident with their machine...This was the first scan and as per their calculations the size of the foetus should be bigger as its week 8 but it was very small and they couldn't find a heart beat... They want us to do another scan this thursday just to be 100% sure... They have told us its likely its a miscarriage... fingers crossed...


----------



## SunflowerEm

i am in Beaconsfield...Husband wants to get another scan from elsewhere... He is not confident with their machine...This was the first scan and as per their calculations the size of the foetus should be bigger as its week 8 but it was very small and they couldn't find a heart beat... They want us to do another scan this thursday just to be 100% sure... They have told us its likely its a miscarriage... fingers crossed... 
[/quote]

Roses - I am under Mr Watson @ Thames Valley spire he's fab you could give them a call 01753665492 this is the office number. 
xx


----------



## Inaaya

Roses I'm in high Wycombe , Marlow baby scan studio are good xx


----------



## Chestnut5

Sunflower that's amazing news. So pleased for u. 

Espoir I'm sure things are so confusing at the minute but so delighted you have a little heartbeat. Fingers crossed all is well. 

Roses I'm so sorry to hear this news. So hard not knowing one way or the other too and feeling so anxious about things. Really hoping you get a little Christmas miracle and second scan goes well. 

Busy with Christmas coming up so might not be on much. Really hoping everyone has a restful, happy Christmas with time to relax and spend with loved ones.


----------

